# La mia storia..



## Cla87 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Salve a tutti,

spesso ho letto e partecipato (in maniera anonima) alle discussioni di questo forum...devo dire che è pieno di gente simpatica e intelligente 

vi racconto la mia storia:
sono stato fidanzato per tanti anni con una ragazza, il mio primo amore, la mia prima donna....
Sono passati ormai 5 mesi da quando ci siamo lasciati. Il motivo? mi sono accorto che oramai non provava più nulla per me, mi trattava come fossi il suo migliore amico quando io, invece, ne ero ancora perdutamente innamorato! (a parole continuava a dirmi che mi amava, coi fatti faceva l'esatto opposto) 5 mesi fa notai che un ragazzo di sua conoscenza iniziava a fargli la corte e lei, invece di respingerlo, stava al gioco accettando addirittura un invito per un aperitivo da lui propostole (diceva che per lei era solo un amico). Ho giocato d'anticipo e con quel minimo di dignità e amor proprio che mi era rimasto l'ho lasciata....( convinto, tra l'altro, dal fatto che lei aveva ammesso che non provava più attrazione fisica nei miei confronti)
per pochi giorni lei ha iniziato a dedicarmi canzoni d'amore....poi, come volevasi dimostrare, si è gettata fra le braccia di questo tipo. Con un cinismo e un egoismo atroce mi contatta dicendomi che per lei non era cambiato nulla (??), che voleva a continuare a vivere il sentimento che ci legava (??), che per lei ero importante ma ormai l'amore era finito. Insomma voleva continuare a stare con questo nuovo tipo, ma voleva anche avermi come migliore amico (parole sue....roba da matti). Sono volate parole pesanti da parte mia.... e quindi anche da parte sua. Alchè le ho ordinato di sparire dalla mia vita, per sempre. Così è stato. Ad oggi, sono due mesi che non la sento e non la vedo. la mia vita è decisamente migliore di prima: ho ripreso una forma fisica perfetta, gli esami universitari vanno alla grande, frequento molte persone e posso dire di avere quattro veri amici!

eppure mi manca: mi manca il rapporto splendido che avevamo quando eravamo innamorati l'uno dell'altro. non faccio che pensare a lei, è il mio primo pensiero al mattino, l'ultimo alla sera! mi manca la sua voce. non ho intenzione di ricontattarla, non ho intenzione di vederla/sentirla. non voglio faccia parte della mia vita (mi recherebbe solo dolore e sofferenza). eppure non riesco a levarmela dalla testa! spesso mi chiedo se ho fatto bene a cancellarla dalla mia vita, forse era meglio rimanere amici? io non lo so.... c'ho provato ma soffrivo troppo. é normale che io la pensi ancora? devo continuare su questa strada? la dimenticherò? il problema è che, pensandoci ancora, non riesco a guardarmi intorno..... non riesco a pensarmi con un'altra ragazza!
consigli da darmi in base ad esperienze personali?
vi ringrazio per l'attenzione e vi auguro una felice giornata


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> spesso ho letto e partecipato (in maniera anonima) alle discussioni di questo forum...devo dire che è pieno di gente simpatica e intelligente
> 
> ...


no fidati, no.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

secondo me sei stato molto coraggioso
ti sei accorto che non era più innamorata di te e l'hai lasciata tu
è normale che ti manchi, tu pensi alla persona che era innamorata di te, ma così non è più, purtroppo
hai rifiutato l'agonia di un amore, e il tuo coraggio ti ha già premiato, tra qualche tempo di più ancora, secondo me:smile:


----------



## Cla87 (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ti sei accorto che non era più innamorata di te e l'hai lasciata tu


beh....in pratica sì, ma lei ha fatto di tutto per farsi lasciare (non ti dico quante cattiverie ma sopratutto mancanze di rispetto nei miei confronti nell'ultimo mese di relazione). ovviamente chi ha veramente sofferto sono stato io. é arrivata addirittura a dirmi "sei stato stupido tu, a non accorgerti che in tutti questi anni io non ti ho mai amato" (e mi chiede di rimanere amica....tra l'altro è pure stupida, insomma, fai di tutto per farti mandare a quel paese.

cmq, le tue parole mi sono di gran conforto e danno quella luce e quella serenità che mi spinge ad andare avanti e a camminare a testa alta. grazie


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> beh....in pratica sì, ma lei ha fatto di tutto per farsi lasciare (non ti dico quante cattiverie ma sopratutto mancanze di rispetto nei miei confronti nell'ultimo mese di relazione). ovviamente chi ha veramente sofferto sono stato io. é arrivata addirittura a dirmi "*sei stato stupido tu, a non accorgerti che in tutti questi anni io non ti ho mai amato"* (e mi chiede di rimanere amica....tra l'altro è pure stupida, insomma, fai di tutto per farti mandare a quel paese.
> 
> cmq, le tue parole mi sono di gran conforto e danno quella luce e quella serenità che mi spinge ad andare avanti e a camminare a testa alta. grazie


non sei stato stupido tu..
è stata stronza lei a restare con te illudendoti per tutti questi anni sapendo di non amarti.

e tu la vorresti come amica?

se tu avesse lasciato a suo tempo quando si "era accorta" di non provare nulla per te avrebbe compiuto un gesto di onestà nei tuoi riguardi, e forse oggi staresti meglio...
ma a ricominciare c'è sempre tempo fidati
si può.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> beh....in pratica sì, ma lei ha fatto di tutto per farsi lasciare (non ti dico quante cattiverie ma sopratutto mancanze di rispetto nei miei confronti nell'ultimo mese di relazione). ovviamente chi ha veramente sofferto sono stato io. é arrivata addirittura a dirmi *"sei stato stupido tu, a non accorgerti che in tutti questi anni io non ti ho mai amato"* (e mi chiede di rimanere amica....tra l'altro è pure stupida, insomma, fai di tutto per farti mandare a quel paese.
> 
> cmq, le tue parole mi sono di gran conforto e danno quella luce e quella serenità che mi spinge ad andare avanti e a camminare a testa alta. grazie



questa frase è terribile, lo sai?
evidenza una grettezza d'animo non comune!
tienila alla larga!


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Cla*



Cla87 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> spesso ho letto e partecipato (in maniera anonima) alle discussioni di questo forum...devo dire che è pieno di gente simpatica e intelligente
> 
> ...


Che bello leggere di un uomo che conserva ancora un minimo di dignità e amor proprio.Hai fatto bene,e vedrai che il tempo ti darà ragione.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> spesso ho letto e partecipato (in maniera anonima) alle discussioni di questo forum...devo dire che è pieno di gente simpatica e intelligente
> 
> ...



Credo che tu abbia fatto bene
Tornare amici magari è possibile ma più in là nel tempo


----------



## Pleasure (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> spesso ho letto e partecipato (in maniera anonima) alle discussioni di questo forum...devo dire che è pieno di gente simpatica e intelligente
> 
> ...



Sei stato coraggioso...
lei non ti amava più...
ti vorrebbe come amico solo per "togliersi i sensi di colpa" oppure per tenerti in buona...non si sa mai..magari tornare...
Ma non avrebbe senso. Non è la stessa cosa.. .
Tu ci pensi ancora perchè in realtà sei ancora "innamorato" di lei  ti manca più che altro il ricordo dei bei momenti insieme...già il ricordo...quando eri desiderato e cercato da lei... .
Ma devi andare avanti...purtroppo è la realtà e non si vive di ricordi...
meglio starci distante...continua a non vederla/sentirla più.. con il tempo ti passerà..


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> spesso ho letto e partecipato (in maniera anonima) alle discussioni di questo forum...devo dire che è pieno di gente simpatica e intelligente
> 
> ...



Leggendoti mi sei sembrato un uomo davvero maturo, e fino alla fine della lettura l'opinione rimane.

Ritengo sia normale che tu la pensi, che hai quei ricordi belli di quando stavate assieme. Ora però sarebbe anche l'ora di tirare nuovamente la maturità che sembra distinguerti e capire che, chiusa una storia bisogna ricordarla per imparare da essa e non valorizzarla dandole chissà quale fattura mistica.
Sarebbe stato bello far capire alla tua ex ragazza quanta poca maturità invece ha avuto lei. Potevi provarci.


----------



## Cla87 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non sei stato stupido tu..
> è stata stronza lei a restare con te illudendoti per tutti questi anni sapendo di non amarti.


parole sante.....parole sante.

No, non la voglio come amica perchè è stronza! perchè nella sua richiesta di amicizia ci vedo solo egoismo, perchè una che dice quelle cattiverie (e tante altre) non merita la mia amicizia. Devo ammettere che se nel periodo post-relazione mi avesse trattato "coi guanti" io avrei accettato di buon grado il rapporto di amicizia (in virtù dell'affetto che provavo e ancora provo nei suoi confronti e nei confronti del nostro passato).

non mi lasciò quando si accorse che non mi amava più perchè lei non sa stare da sola! ha sempre fatto così. è fidanzata da quando è ragazzina e quando si mise con me lasciò il suo ex per mettersi con me! aspettava qualcuno che la trascinasse via da me così come io la trascinai via dal suo ex. il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio....effettivamente dovevo stare più attento! ora ho imparato...

per free:
si quella frase è terribile ma fidati, me ne ha detta un'altra ancora peggio....roba che mi fece venir conati di vomito (letteralmente). non lo dico perchè non sia mai becca sta discussione rischio pure una querela!

per oscuro: grazie


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello leggere di un uomo che conserva ancora un minimo di dignità e amor proprio.Hai fatto bene,e vedrai che il tempo ti darà ragione.



Non per nulla si chiama come me! 

Dove sei stato? la prossima volta che ti assenti vedi di domandarci il permesso!


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Cla*



Cla87 ha detto:


> parole sante.....parole sante.
> 
> No, non la voglio come amica perchè è stronza! perchè nella sua richiesta di amicizia ci vedo solo egoismo, perchè una che dice quelle cattiverie (e tante altre) non merita la mia amicizia. Devo ammettere che se nel periodo post-relazione mi avesse trattato "coi guanti" io avrei accettato di buon grado il rapporto di amicizia (in virtù dell'affetto che provavo e ancora provo nei suoi confronti e nei confronti del nostro passato).
> 
> ...


Prego abbiam lo stesso nome.Sai ti capisco ho avuto anche io dei gorissi problemi con il primo amore,anche se il mio caso era diverso,poi ci ho litigato per 15 lunghi anni.Anche io gli chiese di sparire quando chiudemma la storia,il giorno dopo era sotto casa mia....!


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> parole sante.....parole sante.
> 
> No, non la voglio come amica perchè è stronza! perchè nella sua richiesta di amicizia ci vedo solo egoismo, perchè una che dice quelle cattiverie (e tante altre) non merita la mia amicizia. Devo ammettere che se nel periodo post-relazione mi avesse trattato "coi guanti" io avrei accettato di buon grado il rapporto di amicizia (in virtù dell'affetto che provavo e ancora provo nei suoi confronti e nei confronti del nostro passato).
> 
> ...


hai fatto bene come hai fatto...fidati...


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> parole sante.....parole sante.
> 
> No, non la voglio come amica perchè è stronza! perchè nella sua richiesta di amicizia ci vedo solo egoismo, perchè una che dice quelle cattiverie (e tante altre) non merita la mia amicizia. Devo ammettere che se nel periodo post-relazione mi avesse trattato "coi guanti" io avrei accettato di buon grado il rapporto di amicizia (in virtù dell'affetto che provavo e ancora provo nei suoi confronti e nei confronti del nostro passato).
> 
> ...


e infatti ti vuole come amico nell'eventualita ci restasse ancore sola.
se io non amo più una persona non solo la lascio ma mi allontano per permettere a questi di dimenticarmi
di guarire capisci..
perchè se continuo a chiamarti anche per sapere come stai continuo ad essere li presente nei tuoi pensieri..
se è il caso (come ho fatto) non rispondo neppure se mi chiami ma non per scortesia, ma per allontanarti
per allontanarti da me che sono il tuo male in quel momento.
se davvero ti voglio bene e se davvero ti stimo come persona.
una donna che ti allontana e continua al tempo stesso ad essere presente lo fa per un suo tornaconto personale..
non lo fa perchè ti vuole bene, se ti vuole bene sparisce.(in questi casi)


----------



## Cla87 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Sei stato coraggioso...
> lei non ti amava più...
> ti vorrebbe come amico solo per "togliersi i sensi di colpa" *oppure per tenerti in buona...non si sa mai..magari tornare..*.
> Ma non avrebbe senso. Non è la stessa cosa.. .
> ...


in effetti mi disse: non nego che in futuro potremmo tornare insieme (qualche giorno prima mi aveva detto che le porte dell'amore erano chiuse....coerenza!)

continuerò per la mia strada....è dura, ma col tempo passerà......è che lei è stata il mio primo tutto.....addirittura il mio primo bacio! 

per Ultimo, alias Claudio:

sto facendo tutto il possibile per andare avanti. Provare a far notare alla mia ex la sua poca maturità? ci ho provato.... con risultati nulli, ma se ci fossi riuscito adesso lei farebbe ancora parte della mia vita quindi....meglio così


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non per nulla si chiama come me!
> 
> Dove sei stato? la prossima volta che ti assenti vedi di domandarci il permesso!


Ciao,son stato in commissione d'esame in Svezia per selezionare degli aspiranti attori porno,mi hanno chiamato per giudicare la loro preparazione sul mondo dell'anale...!


----------



## Tubarao (26 Febbraio 2013)

Sei stato fidanzato con quelle che qualcuno chiama Vampire Energetiche. Alla luce dei fatti da te raccontati hai fatto bene e prendere, e mantenere, le distanze. Il Vampiro Energetico ha bisogno della linfa vitale altrui per sopravvivere, e invece di succhiare qualcos'altro, si attacca alle giugulari vitali dei poveri malcapitati che capitano a tiro.


----------



## Cla87 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei stato fidanzato con quelle che qualcuno chiama Vampire Energetiche. Alla luce dei fatti da te raccontati hai fatto bene e prendere, e mantenere, le distanza. Il Vampiro Energetico ha bisogno della linfa vitale altrui per sopravvivere, e invece di succhiare qualcos'altro, si attacca alle giugulari vitali dei poveri malcapitati che capitano a tiro.


ahahahaha.... le vampire energetiche.... questa rende davvero l'idea! 

cmq per parcondicio devo anche dire che nei primi anni mi ha trattato bene! era una brava ragazza e non mi ha mai tradito (fino a prova contraria).....è soltanto insicura ed ha bisogno di qualcuno che le stia sempre accanto, 24/24 7/7


----------



## Tubarao (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> ahahahaha.... le vampire energetiche.... questa rende davvero l'idea!
> 
> cmq per parcondicio devo anche dire che nei primi anni mi ha trattato bene! era una brava ragazza e non mi ha mai tradito (fino a prova contraria).....*è soltanto insicura ed ha bisogno di qualcuno che le stia sempre accanto, 24/24 7/7*


Quindi non le serve un fidanzato. Le serve un accompagno.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei stato fidanzato con quelle che qualcuno chiama Vampire Energetiche. Alla luce dei fatti da te raccontati hai fatto bene e prendere, e mantenere, le distanze. Il Vampiro Energetico ha bisogno della linfa vitale altrui per sopravvivere, e invece di succhiare qualcos'altro, si attacca alle giugulari vitali dei poveri malcapitati che capitano a tiro.



:inlove:

Scusate OT


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> [...]Con un cinismo e un egoismo atroce mi contatta dicendomi che per lei non era cambiato nulla (??), che voleva a continuare a vivere il sentimento che ci legava (??), che per lei ero importante ma ormai l'amore era finito. Insomma voleva continuare a stare con questo nuovo tipo, ma voleva anche avermi come migliore amico [...]





Cla87 ha detto:


> [...]"sei stato stupido tu, a non accorgerti che in tutti questi anni io non ti ho mai amato" [...]





Cla87 ha detto:


> in effetti mi disse: non nego che in futuro potremmo tornare insieme [...]


Sei stato molto maturo, non hai cercato di vivere nel passato illudendoti di poter recuperare qualcosa che era ormai finito. Il modo in cui lei si è comportata nei tuoi confronti ha dimostrato la bontà della tua scelta, ti avrebbe voluto vicino solo per una questione di opportunismo, non certo per amicizia.

Ben fatto!
:smile:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> Scusate OT


Un par di cazzi però...!


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi non le serve un fidanzato. Le serve un *accompagno.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> un sopportami


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un par di cazzi però...!


Se aspetto te..........


----------



## devastata (26 Febbraio 2013)

La tua ex-ragazza mi ricorda l'ex-amante di mio marito, quando aveva uno lo lasciava tranquillo, quando si stancava o la lasciavano tornava alla carica con lui e lo minacciava pure di informarmi, come poi ha fatto alla fine.

Non pentirti di averla lasciata, non avevate un futuro felice se queste erano le premesse.


----------



## Cla87 (26 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> *Non pentirti di averla lasciata*, non avevate un futuro felice se queste erano le premesse.


pentirmi di averla lasciata? MAI.....semmai mi pento di non averlo fatto prima


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Se aspetto te..........


Si è sempre colpa mia....!


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

cortesemente, vorrei far notare la grazia e l'educazione del nuovo utente, nonostante provenga dalla schiatta degli ex utenti non registrati!

sticazzi!


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se aspetto te..........




direi


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Annù*



Annuccia ha detto:


> direi


Ti ci metti pure tu?


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ci metti pure tu?



tranquillo tesoro...io non ti lascio  anche se mi dai sempre buca....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> Scusate OT



non scusiamo











:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un par di cazzi però...!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tutte chiaccherone,oscuro,oscurello,oscurone,e poi finisco ineluttabilmente sulla solita tazza,con il mio arnese fra le mani.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutte chiaccherone,oscuro,oscurello,oscurone,e poi finisco ineluttabilmente sulla solita tazza,con il mio arnese fra le mani.



ma anche tubarao, tubarello, tubarone....




...ste zoccole


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> cortesemente, vorrei far notare la grazia e l'educazione del nuovo utente, nonostante provenga dalla schiatta degli ex utenti non registrati!
> 
> sticazzi!


Hai ragione! Infatti con grazia ed educazione si è registrato:smile:

sticazzi


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non scusiamo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquillo tesoro...io non ti lascio  anche se mi dai sempre buca....


simy tu sei sempre tutta cuore.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma anche tubarao, tubarello, tubarone....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho sentore che al mio amico romano tubarone, gli è andato un pizzico meglio...!Io qui, solo chiaccherone,solo una che non scrive più è stata esplicita e diretta,forse pure troppo...!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> simy tu sei sempre tutta cuore.


Cosa ci infilo nel cuore?


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho sentore che al mio amico romano tubarone, gli è andato un pizzico meglio...!Io qui, solo chiaccherone,solo una che non scrive più è stata esplicita e diretta,forse pure troppo...!:rotfl:





ma chi è 'sta superzoccola??:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma anche tubarao, tubarello, tubarone....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tubino:inlove:



zoccola confermo e l'accendo anche


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho sentore che al mio amico romano tubarone, gli è andato un pizzico meglio...!Io qui, solo chiaccherone,solo una che non scrive più è stata esplicita e diretta,forse pure troppo...!:rotfl:


vogliamo i nick....


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa ci infilo nel cuore?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> spesso ho letto e partecipato (in maniera anonima) alle discussioni di questo forum...devo dire che è pieno di gente simpatica e intelligente
> 
> ...


Sono passati SOLO 5 mesi e visto che a pelle sto leggendo la storia di uno innamorato sul serio e con una grandissima dignità, 5 mesi per dimenticarla senza ancora riuscirci  non ti devono allarmare e non ti preoccupare arriverà un altro amore tu continua così nessun contatto in lei e goditi  a tua nuova vita che da come hai descritto ti sta dando per ora altre soddisfazioni. Ciao


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho sentore che al mio amico romano tubarone, gli è andato un pizzico meglio...!Io qui, solo chiaccherone,solo *una che non scrive più *è stata esplicita e diretta,forse pure troppo...!:rotfl:


Ha incontrato un rottweiler incazzato?


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa ci infilo nel cuore?



stronzo... :ar:


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma chi è 'sta superzoccola??:rotfl:


io lo so :festa:


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Infatti con grazia ed educazione si è registrato:smile:
> 
> sticazzi



uff... abbiamo capito, niente comitato di benvenuto!:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tubino:inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> zoccola confermo e l'accendo anche


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io lo so :festa:



saputella!


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Non*



Annuccia ha detto:


> vogliamo i nick....


Non mi permetterei mai di fare il nome del nick,però una che ti promette una bella seduta anale,in una camera di albergo,senza troppe storie,non è una zoccola e una grande donna!:up:


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai di fare il nome del nick,però una che ti promette una bella seduta anale,in una camera di albergo,senza troppe storie,non è una zoccola e una grande donna!:up:


stronzo due volte...visto che io e farfalla non ci siamo mai tirate indietro


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai di fare il nome del nick,però una che ti promette una bella seduta anale,in una camera di albergo,senza troppe storie,non è una zoccola e una grande donna!:up:



Ma io scrivo ancora.
Perchè dici che non scrivo più?


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> stronzo due volte...visto che io e farfalla non ci siamo mai tirate indietro


Voi scherzate,quella faceva molto sul serio,voleva pagare lei la camera.....!Vedi tu....!


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi scherzate,quella faceva molto sul serio,voleva pagare lei la camera.....!Vedi tu....!



e poi? tu che hai fatto?
il chiacchierone?


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Dai*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io scrivo ancora.
> Perchè dici che non scrivo più?


Farfalla.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai di fare il nome del nick,però una che ti promette una bella seduta anale,in una camera di albergo,senza troppe storie,non è una zoccola e una grande donna!:up:


e quindi...la seduta c'è stata o no???


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io lo so :festa:


gne gne gne..ma guardala.....:bleble::bleble:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e poi? tu che hai fatto?
> il chiacchierone?


Ovvio:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> e poi? tu che hai fatto?
> il chiacchierone?


Ho declinato educatamente l'invito.:up:Free mi è successo anche nella vita reale di tirarmi indietro....per questioni di principio...!Io sono uno strano....!:rotfl:Ci credi che ho detto no ad una spogliarellista perchè mi sembrava irrisespettoso far tornare  i miei amici con il taxi una sera?


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

forse ho capito perché la tizia in questione non scrive più..........niente niente qualcuna di mia conoscenza , UNA A CASO, che conosce bene chi è, l'ha aspettata fuori dal motel.....magari l'ha sciolta nell'acido...sai per evitare tracce.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> forse ho capito perché la tizia in questione non scrive più..........niente niente qualcuna di mia conoscenza , UNA A CASO, che conosce bene chi è, l'ha aspettata fuori dal motel.....magari l'ha sciolta nell'acido...sai per evitare tracce.


Abbiamo avuto lo stesso pensiero.....Io ho pensato al cane però


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho declinato educatamente l'invito.:up:Free mi è successo anche nella vita reale di tirarmi indietro....per questioni di principio...!Io sono uno strano....!:rotfl:Ci credi che ho detto no ad una spogliarellista perchè mi sembrava irrisespettoso far tornare  i miei amici con il taxi una sera?



e perchè mai?
non potevi farti anche il tassista, scusa?:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Abbiamo avuto lo stesso pensiero.....Io ho pensato al cane però


no..il cane no, magari era indigesta....


----------



## JON (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> spesso ho letto e partecipato (in maniera anonima) alle discussioni di questo forum...devo dire che è pieno di gente simpatica e intelligente
> 
> ...


Resisti. Imponitelo razionalmente, visto che istintivamente e sentimentalmente rischieresti di accettare le sue condizioni e compromessi annessi.

Convinciti che se ora non c'è amore da parte sua in futuro non potrà che essere peggio. E' normale, quindi non tentare di reinventare un sentimento fondato su dichiarazioni, le sue, abbondantemente esplicite sullo stato delle cose.

Restare amici. NO. A che pro?


----------



## tesla (26 Febbraio 2013)

penserai a lei ancora per mesi, forse anni e anche se starai con un'altra persona il suo ricordo verrà a bussare alla tua mente con incresciosa insistenza.
non c'è niente di più malsano della nostra mente quando deve seppellire un sogno e accettare una realtà insopportabile.
continua a trastullarsi con ricordi a tinte pastello, musiche di sottofondo e sospirando, sospirando, sospirando.
la mente trasforma quella persona nelLA Persona, qualcuno di unico e meraviglioso con la quale avevamo un rapporto e un'intesa perfetta e irripetibile.

anche se una vocina ci ricorda  che c'erano mooolte cose che non andavano per il verso giusto, più la nostra mente si accanisce nell'accarezzare i ricordi lontani.
c'è solo un modo: non indulgere quando i ricordi arrivano.
 arrivano, scivolano e se ne vanno.
non provare a fermarli perchè i ricordi sono ostinati e più li scacci più tornano e non accarezzarli, indulgendo su di loro, sono morbidi solo all'apparenza.
che scivolino, fino al primo tombino.


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

:angelo:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :angelo:


se.....smettila e togliti quel costume, non ti dona.:diavoletto::diavoletto:


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> spesso ho letto e partecipato (in maniera anonima) alle discussioni di questo forum...devo dire che è pieno di gente simpatica e intelligente
> 
> ...



*FINO AD ORA NON HAI SBAGLIATO UNA SOLA MOSSA,VEDI DI NON COMINCIARE A FAR CAPPELLE PROPRIO ADESSO!!!*
Ti servono almeno 6 mesi sabatici in cui non devi cercare d'innamorarti di un'altra,ma di ciulare.
E non di farlo come un montone bendato che carica,e dove infilza infilza.
Devi toglierti gli sfizi che per anni non hai potuto toglierti.
Voglio dire;ti sarebbe sempre piaciuto ciularti una quarantenne?Fallo!
Non hai mai potuto marcarti quella la' che fa pompe con ingoio come bere un bicchier d'acqua?Marcala!
E via cosi'.......quando avrai finito la lista degli sfizi,avrai mutato mentalita'.
Ed allora comincerai a cercare una nuova fidanzata.
Vai tranquillo,ora inizia la bella stagione.
Per nessuno motivo al mondo devi tornare sui tuoi passi con quella la'.
Se no vado a spulciare qualche mio vecchio messaggio che comincia con "Miserabili beccaccioni!",e faccio copia und incolla.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> e perchè mai?
> non potevi farti anche il tassista, scusa?:rotfl:


Per chi mi hai preso scusa?Io purtroppo mi sono perso per rabbia fra mutande espansive e chiappe eversive,ma sono un uomo composto e morigerato,divento pericoloso solo incazzato.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *FINO AD ORA NON HAI SBAGLIATO UNA SOLA MOSSA,VEDI DI NON COMINCIARE A FAR CAPPELLE PROPRIO ADESSO!!!*
> Ti servono almeno 6 mesi sabatici in cui non devi cercare d'innamorarti di un'altra,ma di ciulare.
> E non di farlo come un montone bendato che carica,e dove infilza infilza.
> Devi toglierti gli sfizi che per anni non hai potuto toglierti.
> ...



ma cosa ti abbiamo fatto di male??


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per chi mi hai preso scusa?Io purtroppo mi sono perso per rabbia fra mutande espansive e chiappe eversive,ma sono un uomo composto e morigerato,divento pericoloso solo incazzato.



mi sembrava una bella idea...
io per es.  avrei fatto sicuramente così!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Tu*



free ha detto:


> mi sembrava una bella idea...
> io per es. avrei fatto sicuramente così!:rotfl:


Cosa avresti fatto tu?:rotfl:Tu sei un'altra che a chiacchere.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se.....smettila e togliti quel costume, non ti dona.:diavoletto::diavoletto:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


ebeh..tu puoi.....a me quel vestito starebbe molto largo.....mooolto....


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma cosa ti abbiamo fatto di male??


Mica era una cosa brutta,e' uno stimolo a continuare sulla retta via.  :sonar:


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> beh....in pratica sì, ma lei ha fatto di tutto per farsi lasciare (non ti dico quante cattiverie ma sopratutto mancanze di rispetto nei miei confronti nell'ultimo mese di relazione). ovviamente chi ha veramente sofferto sono stato io. é arrivata addirittura a dirmi "sei stato stupido tu, a non accorgerti che in tutti questi anni io non ti ho mai amato" (e mi chiede di rimanere amica....tra l'altro è pure stupida, insomma, fai di tutto per farti mandare a quel paese.
> 
> cmq, le tue parole mi sono di gran conforto e danno quella luce e quella serenità che mi spinge ad andare avanti e a camminare a testa alta. grazie




Da quello che ho letto sembri proprio una persona limpida e onesta, insomma una gran brava persona!
Scusa la durezza nel dirti che è un gran peccato aver speso il tuo tempo con una donna capace di dire cose simili.
Una così denota un animo vuoto.

Ma capisco anche la tua sofferenza e l'ossessione di lei, se si ama.
Ora non lo puoi realizzare, ma fra un po' vedrai tutto più chiaro e ti renderai conto di quanto sia stata giusta la tua decisione.
E la vita ti sorriderà e ti farà regali graditi!


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto sembri proprio una persona limpida e onesta, insomma una gran brava persona!
> Scusa la durezza nel dirti che è un gran peccato aver speso il tuo tempo con una donna capace di dire cose simili.
> Una così denota un animo vuoto.
> 
> ...


*
*
e se non te li fa comprateli da solo....


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]
> e se non te li fa comprateli da solo....




...infatti!!
E fanculo a tutto il resto!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi scherzate,quella faceva molto sul serio,*voleva pagare lei la camera.*....!Vedi tu....!



oscuro, mettici che tu sei un tipo che fa sognare 
mettici che questa avrà avuto pure un pò di fame (piatto ricco mi ci ficco)


alla fine non credo tu abbia perso chissà che


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oscuro, mettici che tu sei un tipo che fa sognare
> mettici che questa avrà avuto pure un pò di fame (piatto ricco mi ci ficco)
> 
> 
> alla fine non credo tu abbia perso chissà che




questo lo dici tu!

...ha perso il tassista:rotfl:


----------



## Cla87 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *FINO AD ORA NON HAI SBAGLIATO UNA SOLA MOSSA,VEDI DI NON COMINCIARE A FAR CAPPELLE PROPRIO ADESSO!!!*
> Ti servono almeno 6 mesi sabatici in cui non devi cercare d'innamorarti di un'altra,ma di ciulare.
> E non di farlo come un montone bendato che carica,e dove infilza infilza.
> Devi toglierti gli sfizi che per anni non hai potuto toglierti.
> ...


sto crepando dal ridere 

effettivamente il sogno di una quarantenne l'ho sempre avuto......sembrerò ipocrita ma vi giuro... non sono tipo da una ciulata e via. Ho un'idea romantica dell'amore, mi piacerebbe corteggiare una ragazza, rose, cinema, cioccolatini e tutte ste frociate. Molti mi dicono che dovrei ciulare (me lo dicono addirittura le mie amiche!).
che devo dirti.... ci proverò. proverò a cambiare mentalità.....magari scopro che mi piace pure 

ovviamente non tornerei mai e poi mai con la mia ex...... che diavolo, merito di meglio e non posso minimamente pensare che lei debba essere l'unica donna della mia vita. Insomma dico, sono un baldo giovine ho tutte le carte in regola


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oscuro*, mettici che tu sei un tipo che fa sognare
> *mettici che questa avrà avuto pure un pò di fame (piatto ricco mi ci ficco)
> 
> 
> alla fine non credo tu abbia perso chissà che


:clava:


----------



## Cla87 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto sembri proprio una persona limpida e onesta, insomma una gran brava persona!
> Scusa la durezza nel dirti che è un gran peccato aver speso il tuo tempo con una donna capace di dire cose simili.
> Una così denota un animo vuoto.
> 
> ...



le cose non son andate sempre male, anzi: i primi due anni sono stati una vera e propria favola! lei era innamorata tanto quanto me e lo dimostrava non solo a parole ma anche coi fatti. con lei ho capito cosa vuol dire amare e cosa vuol dire essere amato (soprattutto), quindi non rinnego assolutamente il passato. poi dopo due anni tutto è cambiato, l'unico rammarico è quello di non aver troncato questa storia quando mi sono accorto che tutto era cambiato, che non ricevevo più quel tipo di amore che ricevevo prima. Pensavo che, col passar del tempo, fosse una cosa normale, pensavo fosse normale che il rapporto perdesse quel romanticismo e quella passione di un tempo. poi ho capito che quando si è giovani......questo non è possibile. Posso ammettere che una coppia di 60enni (dopo una vita insieme) non provino più l'un l'altro quel FUOCO che hanno provato negli anni passati, ma due ragazzi....dopo solo due anni di relazione....NO. voglio di più, pretendo di più ma non da lei! lo pretendo dalla prossima!


----------



## Pleasure (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> in effetti mi disse: non nego che in futuro potremmo tornare insieme (qualche giorno prima mi aveva detto che le porte dell'amore erano chiuse....coerenza!)
> 
> continuerò per la mia strada....è dura, ma col tempo passerà......è che lei è stata il mio primo tutto.....addirittura il mio primo bacio!
> 
> ...



Lo so, è dura dimenticare...
io una volta mi innamorai davvero...forse mai così.
Una persona che alla fine si dimostrò immatura..proprio come la tua ex.
Anch'io, come te, credevo tanto in questa persona..
Le delusioni che arrivavano, piangevo ma io continuavo a volerlo..non potevo credere che non fosse più il mio amore..quello che mi aveva portata in un palmo di mano per molto tempo, improvvisamente mi criticava, rideva dei miei pianti o li ignorava, mi prendeva in giro con continue illusioni e parole e promesse mai mantenute.
Ma tu, sei stato bravissimo a mollare la presa prima...trascinarti ancora insistendo con lei non avrebbe avuto senso.
Quando una persona ti dimostra di non amarti più...è inutile.
Iniziai a fare la mia vita, con fatica ma dovevo.
Ho passato momenti in cui credevo di essermi liberata dal suo ricordo e momenti in cui crollavo nuovamente.
Lui ogni tanto (raramente) si faceva sentire, per sapere come sto, se volevo ancora parlare con lui ecc..
io non gli ho mai risposto. Ma lo faceva non perchè voleva tornare da me (altrimenti mi avrebbe tempestato di sms, sarebbe venuto sotto casa mia) ma perchè voleva rimanere nella mia testa. Le persone narcisiste perverse sono così. E questo farsi sentire ogni tanto non ha alcun senso, è solo male per te. Mentre loro, egoisti ci godono, stanno bene, non soffrono.
Quando improvvisamente proverai attrazione per un'altra persona, dimenticherai in fretta questa storia.
Leggendo di lei, non ti sarà difficile trovare qualcuna migliore!.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> spesso ho letto e partecipato (in maniera anonima) alle discussioni di questo forum...devo dire che è pieno di gente simpatica e intelligente
> 
> ...



ti dirò credo molto nel fato ....
Se siete fatti per stare assieme vi rincontrerete ...
altrimenti arrivera un'altra quando meno te lo aspetterai e lei sarà solo un dolce ricordo...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *FINO AD ORA NON HAI SBAGLIATO UNA SOLA MOSSA,VEDI DI NON COMINCIARE A FAR CAPPELLE PROPRIO ADESSO!!!*
> Ti servono almeno 6 mesi sabatici in cui non devi cercare d'innamorarti di un'altra,ma di ciulare.
> E non di farlo come un montone bendato che carica,e dove infilza infilza.
> Devi toglierti gli sfizi che per anni non hai potuto toglierti.
> ...




Quanta saggezza!


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

*magari può essere un diversivo....*


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> sto crepando dal ridere
> 
> effettivamente il sogno di una quarantenne l'ho sempre avuto......sembrerò ipocrita ma vi giuro... non sono tipo da una ciulata e via. Ho un'idea romantica dell'amore, mi piacerebbe corteggiare una ragazza, rose, cinema, cioccolatini e tutte ste frociate. Molti mi dicono che dovrei ciulare (me lo dicono addirittura le mie amiche!).
> che devo dirti.... ci proverò. proverò a cambiare mentalità.....magari scopro che mi piace pure
> ...



Continua sempre a crederci ed a farlo, sempre. E sempre e comunque, e senza mai ne irritazione ne mai ingoiare qualcosa   per tenerlo dentro, esternati e fai capire che tutto deve essere ricambiato non perchè tu lo fai ma perchè si deve sempre sentire.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oscuro, mettici che tu sei un tipo che fa sognare
> mettici che questa avrà avuto pure un pò di fame (piatto ricco mi ci ficco)
> 
> 
> alla fine non credo tu abbia perso chissà che


Si,purtroppo i sogni sono brevi.... quando conoscono la realtà scappano sempre alla grande...!Simy non fa testo è troppo buona....:rotfl:


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> sto crepando dal ridere
> 
> effettivamente il sogno di una quarantenne l'ho sempre avuto......sembrerò ipocrita ma vi giuro... non sono tipo da una ciulata e via. Ho un'idea romantica dell'amore, mi piacerebbe corteggiare una ragazza, rose, cinema, cioccolatini e tutte ste frociate. Molti mi dicono che dovrei ciulare (me lo dicono addirittura le mie amiche!).
> che devo dirti.... ci proverò. proverò a cambiare mentalità.....magari scopro che mi piace pure
> ...



bè, se la tua ex è stata anche la tua prima ragazza, è normale che non possa essere anche l'ultima:smile:
sono casi rarissimi, credo


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Continua sempre a crederci ed a farlo, sempre. E sempre e comunque, e senza mai ne irritazione ne mai ingoiare qualcosa per tenerlo dentro, esternati e fai capire che tutto deve essere ricambiato non perchè tu lo fai ma perchè si deve sempre sentire.


Cla 87 sembro io nell'89.......!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cla 87 sembro io nell'89.......!:rotfl:



Bhe sembro anche io a dire il vero, soltanto che io la maturità che lui sembra avere manco me la sognavo.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> bè, se la tua ex è stata anche la tua prima ragazza, è normale che non possa essere anche l'ultima:smile:
> sono casi rarissimi, credo


Mi hanno insegnato l'importanza di essere "Il PRIMO"....Adesso insegno che l'importante è essere"L'ULTIMO".....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe sembro anche io a dire il vero, soltanto che io la maturità che lui sembra avere manco me la sognavo.


Io avevo solo una grande orgoglio,solo quello....!


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hanno insegnato l'importanza di essere "Il PRIMO"....Adesso insegno che l'importante è essere"L'ULTIMO".....:rotfl:



e io so anche chi è...




il tassista, ovvio!:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io avevo solo una grande orgoglio,solo quello....!


e anche un'altra cosa no?...che adesso è rientrata nella normalità...com'è andato l'intervento??i resti te li hanno resi o li hai lasciati li???


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io avevo solo una grande orgoglio,*solo quello*....!



madonna che delusione:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> e anche un'altra cosa no?...che adesso è rientrata nella normalità...com'è andato l'intervento??i resti te li hanno resi o li hai lasciati li???


Avevo un grande orgoglio che mi ha salvato e rovinato...!Le donne pensavano che fossi aggressivo e senza scrupoli,in realtà ere solo incazzato e deluso e ci mettevo rabbia in quel senso....!LE DONNE NON MI HANNO MAI COMPRESO FINO IN FONDO...!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io avevo solo una grande orgoglio,solo quello....!



Io solo voglia di lavorare e rendermi libero.

Orgoglio? io? no ma quando mai. ero un ragazzo calmo io, con gli amici appena si sbagliava mica dicevo nulla, aspettavo di massacrarlo. 

Orgoglio? io? nahhhh, mica ho cambiato mille mestieri perchè non sopportavo le ingiustizie! e non parlo solo di me, una volta in una fabbrica dove lavorai circa sette anni, parlai con il datore di lavoro, dicendogli che doveva finirla di scassare la minchia ad un collega che era un uomo sposato e di carattere bonaccione, tutto gridando eh.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> madonna che delusione:rotfl:


Ma ti ho fatto qualcosa?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Io solo voglia di lavorare e rendermi libero.
> 
> Orgoglio? io? no ma quando mai. ero un ragazzo calmo io, con gli amici appena si sbagliava mica dicevo nulla, aspettavo di massacrarlo.
> 
> Orgoglio? io? nahhhh, mica ho cambiato mille mestieri perchè non sopportavo le ingiustizie! e non parlo solo di me, una volta in una fabbrica dove lavorai circa sette anni, parlai con il datore di lavoro, dicendogli che doveva finirla di scassare la minchia ad un collega che era un uomo sposato e di carattere bonaccione, tutto gridando eh.


Quante volte mi son buttato in qualche rissa per difendere il debole di turno?Quante volte mi schiero sempre con quello assalito dal branco?HO IL BRUTTO VIZIO DI STARE SEMPRE DALLA PARTE DI CHI è IN DIFFICOLTà...!


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti ho fatto qualcosa?:rotfl:



no


ri-delusione:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,purtroppo i sogni sono brevi.... quando conoscono la realtà scappano sempre alla grande...!Simy non fa testo è troppo buona....:rotfl:


vabbè a me mi (lo so che non si dice) tagli sempre fuori.... :ar:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> no
> 
> 
> ri-delusione:rotfl:


Fai la forte perchè sei distante bella mia.....!


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> vabbè a me mi (lo so che non si dice) tagli sempre fuori.... :ar:


Tu sei troppi di parte....mi vedi con occhi troppo buoni...!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevo un grande orgoglio che mi ha salvato e rovinato...!Le donne pensavano che fossi aggressivo e senza scrupoli,in realtà ere solo incazzato e deluso e ci mettevo rabbia in quel senso....!LE DONNE NON MI HANNO MAI COMPRESO FINO IN FONDO...!


Finchè non ha i trovato le tre chiaccherone


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Finchè non ha i trovato le tre chiaccherone


Si a chiacchere mi capite benissimo.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quante volte mi son buttato in qualche rissa per difendere il debole di turno?Quante volte mi schiero sempre con quello assalito dal branco?HO IL BRUTTO VIZIO DI STARE SEMPRE DALLA PARTE DI CHI è IN DIFFICOLTà...!



Quanto è bello sapere sapere che non sono l'unico deficiente.:carneval:


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei troppi di parte....mi vedi con occhi troppo buoni...!



forse perchè so delle cose di te che gli altri non sanno?


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> forse perchè so delle cose di te che gli altri non sanno?


Sei l'unica che mi conosci di persona?
:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanto è bello sapere sapere che non sono l'unico deficiente.:carneval:


Sarebbe bello sapere che ce ne sono altri oltre a noi due...!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei l'unica che mi conosci di persona?
> :rotfl:


mo' hai ricambiato avatar?
...a parte il conoscerti di persona mi riferisco ad altro...


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> mo' hai ricambiato avatar?
> ...a parte il conoscerti di persona mi riferisco ad altro...


Si,quello rideva e mi son chiesto.Che cazzo si ride?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,quello rideva e mi son chiesto.Che cazzo si ride?:rotfl:


:risata: 

non je la posso fa'


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> non je la posso fa'


Giuro,son serio,che cazzo si ride?E ho rimesso questo.


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giuro,son serio,che cazzo si ride?E ho rimesso questo.


hai ragione questo ti si addice di più

:risata:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> hai ragione questo ti si addice di più
> 
> :risata:


Dici?Vabbè forse perchè in questi giorni sono plumbeo...!


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?Vabbè forse perchè in questi giorni sono plumbeo...!


diciamo che ti rappresenta qui sul forum...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello sapere che ce ne sono altri oltre a noi due...!:rotfl:



Nahhh impossibile! forse il nuovo Clà? effettivamente il nome è una garanzia.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> diciamo che ti rappresenta qui sul forum...


Che vorresti dire?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Nahhh impossibile! forse il nuovo Clà? effettivamente il nome è una garanzia.


Mi piace quel ragazzo.....!


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che vorresti dire?:rotfl:


:fischio:









:bacio:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Ok*



Simy ha detto:


> :fischio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho capito....!:up:


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito....!:up:


lo so che hai capito


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> lo so che hai capito


Voglio scappare in germania...!


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voglio scappare in germania...!


...  vieni con me?


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> eppure mi manca...



Ciao Cla!

Te sei uno sburro che liscia le frappe!
Mi vieni dalla brulla magione colle rape viola e gialle, e già ti vai a fioppare nel burro?
Le natiche sono come gli occhi di una cane, che quado ti guardano sembra che ti vogliano bene, ma non è mica tanto una roba vera sta qua!
Te lo dico come uno che pensa a cerete cose e non le dice per paura di fare lo spiazzo, però te lo devi ricordare sempre che ci hai nelle scarpe una persona col fiato corto e che se corre ancora un po', poi viene invaso dalle cavallette!
Le donne sono tutte come la coda dei cani, che dondola di qua e di là e si ferma solo quando non c'è nessuno che può dargli da mangiare o sta facendo i suoi bisogni.
Tieni a mente le regole d'oro!
E una che ci ha trecentomila chilometri mica è caso di cambiarci solo l'olio, sai?
Perchè certe tipe sono come la lingua dei cani, che ti schifa di bava appena sono contenti poi lecca anche i sederi poveri di carta igienica degli altri animali che magari non sanno neppure usare le foglie delle pannocchie in caso di emergenza.
Lo ripeto sempre che ci vogliono anni e anche giorni per passare le cose che devono passare e che sembrano passate anche quando non sono ancora passate per niente, e i mesi non bastano mica, che se li dài alla cassa non ci prendi neanche una pasta colla marmellata.
Buona però la marmellata!
E invece certe donne non sono buone per niente!
Loro sono come le gambe dei cani, quelle di dietro, che anche se ci metti i leggings, non sono mai alla moda e restano sempre storte che non serve a niente neppure portarle dal logopedista.
Ma mica credere poi che usando la pagina di un libro antico colla muffa, tu ci possa trovare delle cose scritte anche dopo che ci hai fatto un fax marrone da lanciare giù nella turca, perchè quella roba lì non è mica esperienza utile, anzi!
Lascia stare di voler cercare le robe che arrivano da sole anche se non sono richeste, tipo il raffreddore d'inverno e le emorroidi dopo che mangi per un mese salame e nutella, perchè quelle robe lì, escono fatte male se sono sforzate e poi ti vengono anche le rughe sulla fronte mentre stai spingendo.
Perchè proprio quelle cose lì sono un po' come le orecchie dei cani, che si drizzano solo quando c'è qualcosa di interessante, mica quelle robe noiose e flosce come i vecchi morosi magari da tenere come amici per farsi fare da autista o da salumiere in caso di necessità.
E poi fanno anche una brutta fine quelle storie strambe, che sono proprio attorcigliate male fin dall'inizio, e per tirarci fuori un paio di metri buoni di corda per impiccarti devi far una fatica esagerata.
Cerca di capirmi.

Ciao!


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ...  vieni con me?


Si,mi piace la germania...!


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,mi piace la germania...!




allora ti faccio sapere eventualmente... Berlino è bellissima comunque...


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> allora ti faccio sapere eventualmente... Berlino è bellissima comunque...


Le tedesche sono "espansive"?


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le tedesche sono "espansive"?


non lo so... ma credo di si...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Chiedo scusa se mi intrometto tra i due piccioncini teneri teneri, come siete carini..... :carneval:


Oscù se vai in germania fammelo sapè, dicono che la si tromba. :smile: e che amano i siculi!


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa se mi intrometto tra i due piccioncini teneri teneri, come siete carini..... :carneval:
> 
> 
> Oscù se vai in germania fammelo sapè, dicono che la si tromba. :smile: e che amano i siculi!



ti facciamo sapere:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ti facciamo sapere:carneval:


Quella faccina mi suggerisce di smetterla di intromettermi, ed io tengo alla mia salute.

Andateci voi io rimango a Palermo va.


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quella faccina mi suggerisce di smetterla di intromettermi, ed io tengo alla mia salute.
> 
> Andateci voi io rimango a Palermo va.


:risata:

no no puoi venire tranquillo...  :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> no no puoi venire tranquillo... :rotfl:


Magari per claudio venire è sempre una grandissimo problema....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari per claudio venire è sempre una grandissimo problema....:rotfl:


intendevo "venire" in senso motorio :risata:


----------



## Cla87 (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari per claudio venire è sempre una grandissimo problema....:rotfl:


in effetti...


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

*R: La mia storia..*



Cla87 ha detto:


> in effetti...


E tu che ne saiiiiiiii


----------



## Cla87 (26 Febbraio 2013)

parlavo di me....anche io mi chiamo Claudio


----------



## Eliade (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> spesso mi chiedo se ho fatto bene a cancellarla dalla mia vita, forse era meglio rimanere amici? io non lo so.... c'ho provato ma soffrivo troppo. é normale che io la pensi ancora? devo continuare su questa strada? la dimenticherò? il problema è che, pensandoci ancora, non riesco a guardarmi intorno..... non riesco a pensarmi con un'altra ragazza!
> consigli da darmi in base ad esperienze personali?
> vi ringrazio per l'attenzione e vi auguro una felice giornata


Hai fatto benissimo a FUGGIRE...non smettere di correre figliuolo, e non guardarti indietro (macché rimanere amici??) che quelle come lei sono parecchio veloci, quando meno te lo aspetti...zac...ti hanno raggiunto e tu saresti fritto!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prego abbiam lo stesso nome.Sai ti capisco ho avuto anche io dei gorissi problemi con il primo amore,anche se il mio caso era diverso,poi ci ho litigato per 15 lunghi anni.Anche io gli chiese di sparire quando chiudemma la storia,*il giorno dopo era sotto casa mia*....!


e le hai messo la ciotola del latte?


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> sto crepando dal ridere
> E' cosi' che deve funzionare.
> effettivamente il sogno di una quarantenne l'ho sempre avuto......
> Cosa aspetti?!?
> ...


*BUTTATI!!!!!*
Sono li' che ti aspettano


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quanta saggezza!


Soprattutto la terribile minaccia dell'ultima frase.


----------



## Alessandra (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> spesso ho letto e partecipato (in maniera anonima) alle discussioni di questo forum...devo dire che è pieno di gente simpatica e intelligente
> 
> ...



Ciao, benvenuto! :smile:
Hai fatto bene a non rimanere amico.
Avresti solo rischiato di prolungare l'agonia di volerla e di realizzare che non e' piu' tua....e poi per te non sara' mai un'amica e basta...e non potrai sopportare di sentirla raccontare che esce con altri.
Meglio una chiusura netta.
E' la strada migliore e piu' veloce per farsela passare.
pero' datti tempo, due mesi sono pochi. Non cedere alla tentazione di sentirla....vedrai che il tempo man mano lenira' tutto...


----------



## Alessandra (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa se mi intrometto tra i due piccioncini teneri teneri, come siete carini..... :carneval:
> 
> 
> Oscù se vai in germania fammelo sapè, dicono che la si tromba. :smile: e che amano i siculi!


anche qui in england si tromba...dopo un paio di giri da bere, le inglesi ti si lanciano addosso...


----------



## Alessandra (26 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voglio scappare in germania...!


sprichst du deuscht?:smile:


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> sprichst du deuscht?:smile:


ja


----------



## Tubarao (26 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> anche qui in england si tromba...dopo un paio di giri da bere, le inglesi ti si lanciano addosso...


Stendiamo un velo pietoso per favore 

Una sera, un mio amico ed io, invece di portare a casa due ragazze scozzesi, fummo portati a casa da loro 

'cciloro.....due spugne.....non accusavano niente.....giusto un'alzata di sopracciglia al grappino di fine serata dopo che si erano scolate mezzo bar


----------



## celafarò (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> spesso ho letto e partecipato (in maniera anonima) alle discussioni di questo forum...devo dire che è pieno di gente simpatica e intelligente
> 
> ...


Chiodo schiaccia chiodo!!
Lascia aperta la parta del cuore,prima o poi arriverà una donna capace di mandare la tua ex nel dimenticatoio!!ld:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> no no puoi venire tranquillo...  :rotfl:


:bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari per claudio venire è sempre una grandissimo problema....:rotfl:


Ultimo!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> anche qui in england si tromba...dopo un paio di giri da bere, le inglesi ti si lanciano addosso...



:rock::diavoletto:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stendiamo un velo pietoso per favore
> 
> Una sera, un mio amico ed io, invece di portare a casa due ragazze scozzesi, fummo portati a casa da loro
> 
> 'cciloro.....due spugne.....non accusavano niente.....giusto un'alzata di sopracciglia al grappino di fine serata dopo che si erano scolate mezzo bar



Nel dopo lavoro tutti passano dal bar,quello è l'unico divertimento che hanno... perchè il costo per una qualsiasi cosa è esagerato. Quindi rimane la bevuta, la trombata ed amen.

Nulla che io sappia per esperienza eh, solo raccontato da un "amico" d'infanzia che ha vissuto otto anni e comprato pure casa.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> anche qui in england si tromba...dopo un paio di giri da bere, le inglesi ti si lanciano addosso...


Io sono un uomo morigerato,non bevo e non fumo,solo la serenità mi da adrenalina...!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono un uomo morigerato,non bevo e non fumo,solo la serenità mi da adrenalina...!:rotfl:



:calcio: Da quando il culo si chiama serenità, da quando?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono un uomo morigerato,non bevo e non fumo,solo la serenità mi da adrenalina...!:rotfl:



ciao Oscu'..se davvero ci vedremo ti porto io sulla cattiva strada..fumare no...ma sangiovese si..:mrgreen::mrgreen:..e andrenalina pure ..faremo un po'di caccia alla fagiana....vedrai....

a proposito tanta ieri sera...che gusto battere gli arroganti grulli toscani....ahahahahha


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Quibbel*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> e le hai messo la ciotola del latte?


No,avrei voluto vederla scomparire,mi mancava il respiro per la sofferenza,gli avevo dettognuno per la sua strada,gli avevo proibito di passare sotto casa mia,ma non è servito a nulla....,una guerra lunga 15 anni,con cicatrici che hanno segnato la mia vita...!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *FINO AD ORA NON HAI SBAGLIATO UNA SOLA MOSSA,VEDI DI NON COMINCIARE A FAR CAPPELLE PROPRIO ADESSO!!!*
> Ti servono almeno 6 mesi sabatici in cui non devi cercare d'innamorarti di un'altra,ma di ciulare.
> E non di farlo come un montone bendato che carica,e dove infilza infilza.
> Devi toglierti gli sfizi che per anni non hai potuto toglierti.
> ...


E' un piacere leggerti e scoprire come gli uomini (certi) classificano le donne.  Certo che anche le donne hanno le loro colpe: distinguono gli uomini tra rispettosi e no ma troppo spesso sbagliano valutazione.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hanno insegnato l'importanza di essere "Il PRIMO"....Adesso insegno che l'importante è essere"L'ULTIMO".....:rotfl:


E' saggezza o impossibilità di essere entrambi?


----------



## Eretteo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un piacere leggerti e scoprire come gli uomini (certi) classificano le donne.  Certo che anche le donne hanno le loro colpe: distinguono gli uomini tra rispettosi e no ma troppo spesso sbagliano valutazione.


Le donne sono cosi' complicate......dove un ominide cammina nel tratturo di montagna,loro sfrecciano nella sconfinata interstate ad 8 corsie per senso di marcia.
L'uomo e' un capolavoro di semplicita',per lui le donne si dividono in due categorie,quelle che gli piacciono e quelle c he non gli piacciono.
Ed i limiti sono ampiamente spostabili con qualcosa che alteri un poco le percezioni sensoriali,come un bicchierozzo od una prolungata astinenza.
Si,l'uomo e' ecosostenibile ed equosolidale.
La donna no.
Evolvetevi!


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> E' saggezza o impossibilità di essere entrambi?


Freddo calcolo.:rotfl:Se sei il primo è molto probabile che non sarai l'ultimo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Freddo calcolo.:rotfl:Se sei il primo è molto probabile che non sarai l'ultimo.:mrgreen:


Entrambi :up:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Entrambi :up:


La verità?mi è successo un paio di volte e non serbo un grande ricordo...!Le vergini non mi attraggono...!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità?mi è successo un paio di volte e non serbo un grande ricordo...!Le vergini non mi attraggono...!


Non è questione di verginità in sé.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Le donne sono cosi' complicate......dove un ominide cammina nel tratturo di montagna,loro sfrecciano nella sconfinata interstate ad 8 corsie per senso di marcia.
> L'uomo e' un capolavoro di semplicita',per lui le donne si dividono in due categorie,quelle che gli piacciono e quelle c he non gli piacciono.
> Ed i limiti sono ampiamente spostabili con qualcosa che alteri un poco le percezioni sensoriali,come un bicchierozzo od una prolungata astinenza.
> Si,l'uomo e' ecosostenibile ed equosolidale.
> ...


E allora la parola d'ordine sia
dopo emancipazione

evoluzioneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un piacere leggerti e scoprire come gli uomini (certi) classificano le donne.  Certo che anche le donne hanno le loro colpe: distinguono gli uomini tra rispettosi e no ma troppo spesso sbagliano valutazione.


Ma anche se sbagliano
la colpa non è mai loro!


----------



## Eretteo (27 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora la parola d'ordine sia
> dopo emancipazione
> 
> evoluzioneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Il problema di tante e' che invece di evolversi si invulvano.
Che epoca meschina....


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il problema di tante e' che invece di evolversi si invulvano.
> Che epoca meschina....


Si dicono che sia di origine psicologica...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulvodinia


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> le cose non son andate sempre male, anzi: i primi due anni sono stati una vera e propria favola! lei era innamorata tanto quanto me e lo dimostrava non solo a parole ma anche coi fatti. con lei ho capito cosa vuol dire amare e cosa vuol dire essere amato (soprattutto), quindi non rinnego assolutamente il passato. poi dopo due anni tutto è cambiato, l'unico rammarico è quello di non aver troncato questa storia quando mi sono accorto che tutto era cambiato, che non ricevevo più quel tipo di amore che ricevevo prima. Pensavo che, col passar del tempo, fosse una cosa normale, pensavo fosse normale che il rapporto perdesse quel romanticismo e quella passione di un tempo. poi ho capito che quando si è giovani......questo non è possibile. Posso ammettere che una coppia di 60enni (dopo una vita insieme) non provino più l'un l'altro quel FUOCO che hanno provato negli anni passati, ma due ragazzi....dopo solo due anni di relazione....NO. voglio di più, pretendo di più ma non da lei! lo pretendo dalla prossima!




Proprio per il fatto che avete passato due splendidi anni insieme lei non si doveva permettere di pronunciare quella frase orrenda...è come se avesse rinnegato tutto.
Ribadisco la mia opinione in merito.

Riguardo alla passione da giovani penso che dipenda soprattutto dalla persona che si è, non sempre il non provare più quell'estasi e quel fuoco, come tu dici, è sintomo di rapporto al capolinea.
Potrebbe essere anche fisiologico, di assestamento e di equilibrio.
Ma l'amore, quello vero, se c'è sempre lo si riconosce.


----------



## Cla87 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Proprio per il fatto che avete passato due splendidi anni insieme lei non si doveva permettere di pronunciare quella frase orrenda...è come se avesse rinnegato tutto.
> Ribadisco la mia opinione in merito.
> 
> Riguardo alla passione da giovani penso che dipenda soprattutto dalla persona che si è, non sempre il non provare più quell'estasi e quel fuoco, come tu dici, è sintomo di rapporto al capolinea.
> ...


quella frase orrenda, fidati, non è nulla in confronto ad altre che mi ha detto. Una persona può accettare anche di buon grado che una storia finisca, ma rinnegare così il passato è da ragazzini di 12 anni. Questo è il motivo per il quale ho deciso di troncare ogni minimo contatto.....la mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti, come persona e nei confronti del nostro passato! Non merita più un attimo della mia vita!

In ogni caso continuo per la mia strada..... prima o poi, anche se dovesse essere fra 10 anni, la dimenticherò del tutto e sarò felice con un'altra. la mia felicità sarà la migliore rivincita!

grazie a tutti di cuore per i consigli e se qualcuno ne vuole aggiungere di nuovi, è il benvenuto


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

[video=youtube;MUWl1LDQFfk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUWl1LDQFfk[/video]





Cla87 ha detto:


> quella frase orrenda, fidati, non è nulla in confronto ad altre che mi ha detto. Una persona può accettare anche di buon grado che una storia finisca, ma rinnegare così il passato è da ragazzini di 12 anni. Questo è il motivo per il quale ho deciso di troncare ogni minimo contatto.....la mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti, come persona e nei confronti del nostro passato! Non merita più un attimo della mia vita!
> 
> In ogni caso continuo per la mia strada..... prima o poi, anche se dovesse essere fra 10 anni, la dimenticherò del tutto e sarò felice con un'altra. la mia felicità sarà la migliore rivincita!
> 
> grazie a tutti di cuore per i consigli e se qualcuno ne vuole aggiungere di nuovi, è il benvenuto


----------



## Cla87 (27 Febbraio 2013)

in effetti citavo proprio questa canzone.....mi hai beccato


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> in effetti citavo proprio questa canzone.....mi hai beccato


:up:


----------



## Eretteo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> In ogni caso continuo per la mia strada..... prima o poi, anche se dovesse essere fra 10 anni, la dimenticherò del tutto e sarò felice con un'altra. la mia felicità sarà la migliore rivincita!


*Ma che stai a di'????
La dimenticherai nel momento in cui avverra' la prima spermata con un'altra.
Cerca 'na quarantenne in vacatio penis,e dalle una bella ribaltata di culo!!!!
Ti dissanguera' a forza di pompe......*


----------



## babsi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *Ma che stai a di'????
> La dimenticherai nel momento in cui avverra' la prima spermata con un'altra.
> Cerca 'na quarantenne in vacatio penis,e dalle una bella ribaltata di culo!!!!
> Ti dissanguera' a forza di pompe......*


ahahahah
Eretteo quanto siamo aggressivi!!
:up:


----------



## Eretteo (27 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ahahahah
> Eretteo quanto siamo aggressivi!!
> :up:


Aggressivo?Macche'....
Gli dicevo semplicemente quello che lo aspetta,se mi ascolta.


----------



## babsi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Aggressivo?Macche'....
> Gli dicevo semplicemente quello che lo aspetta,se mi ascolta.


Be ma non è la cosa più facile del mondo incontrare al primo angolo che giri una donna che (citandoti) _ti dissangua di pompe _e si fa pure _ribaltare il culo (_sempre citandoti:mrgreen, e che magari poi altrettanto velocemente si leva pure dalle palle, senza accollarsi, come gli hai felicemente augurato, solo per permettergli di rituffarsi in altre profumose e avventurose scoperte...
come minimo avrà jella e la prossima che si ribomba ci si sposa e ci figlia pure.
Tanto vanno così ste cose.
_"Non voglio più innamorarmi in vita mia! Adesso esco e vado col primo che incontro, basta!"_
E track.
Innamorato/a dopo na settimanella scarsa.
C'este la vie, mon ami
:up:
Capita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Be ma non è la cosa più facile del mondo incontrare al primo angolo che giri una donna che (citandoti) _ti dissangua di pompe _e si fa pure _ribaltare il culo (_sempre citandoti:mrgreen, e che magari poi altrettanto velocemente si leva pure dalle palle, senza accollarsi, come gli hai felicemente augurato, solo per permettergli di rituffarsi in altre profumose e avventurose scoperte...
> come minimo avrà jella e la prossima che si ribomba ci si sposa e ci figlia pure.
> Tanto vanno così ste cose.
> *"Non voglio più innamorarmi in vita mia! Adesso esco e vado col primo che incontro, basta!"
> ...


grande verità:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Be ma non è la cosa più facile del mondo incontrare al primo angolo che giri una donna che (citandoti) _ti dissangua di pompe _e si fa pure _ribaltare il culo (_sempre citandoti:mrgreen, e che magari poi altrettanto velocemente si leva pure dalle palle, senza accollarsi, come gli hai felicemente augurato, solo per permettergli di rituffarsi in altre profumose e avventurose scoperte...
> come minimo avrà jella e la prossima che si ribomba ci si sposa e ci figlia pure.
> Tanto vanno così ste cose.
> _"Non voglio più innamorarmi in vita mia! Adesso esco e vado col primo che incontro, basta!"_
> ...


così giovane e già così saggia :up:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> così giovane e già così saggia :up:


io ero rimasta che a tutte piace il cazzo:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io ero rimasta che a tutte piace il cazzo:mrgreen:



che era della divina Matra


----------



## Daniele (27 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> spesso ho letto e partecipato (in maniera anonima) alle discussioni di questo forum...devo dire che è pieno di gente simpatica e intelligente
> 
> ...


Stessa cosa vissuta con la mia prima ragazza, in aggiunta io da un anno avevo le corna e lei ha fatto di tutto per distruggermi psicologicamente per farsi lasciare...quando non ne potevo più l'ho lasciata...e dopo 1 settimana ho scoperto di non riuscire a passare sotto i ponti.

Hai fatto bene a sfancularla adesso, l'amicizia allo stato attuale è impossibvile.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Be ma non è la cosa più facile del mondo incontrare al primo angolo che giri una donna che (citandoti) _ti dissangua di pompe _e si fa pure _ribaltare il culo (_sempre citandoti:mrgreen, e che magari poi altrettanto velocemente si leva pure dalle palle, senza accollarsi, come gli hai felicemente augurato, solo per permettergli di rituffarsi in altre profumose e avventurose scoperte...
> come minimo avrà jella e la prossima che si ribomba ci si sposa e ci figlia pure.
> Tanto vanno così ste cose.
> _"Non voglio più innamorarmi in vita mia! Adesso esco e vado col primo che incontro, basta!"_
> ...


ma scusa forse mi confondo
non eri tu l'altro giorno che dicevi che 
anche noi donne dovremmo imparare,
a darla via come se non fosse nostra?

forse mi sbaglio


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma scusa forse mi confondo
> non eri tu l'altro giorno che dicevi che
> anche *noi donne dovremmo imparare,
> a darla via come se non fosse nostra?*
> ...




paura....e che è...i saldi?


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> paura....e che è...i saldi?


No emancipazione...
ho bruciato anche il reggiseno :mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (27 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma scusa forse mi confondo
> non eri tu l'altro giorno che dicevi che
> anche noi donne dovremmo imparare,
> a darla via come se non fosse nostra?
> ...


Eh mi sa che ti sbagli sì, e pure di grosso, Luna.
Mai detta una cosa del genere, anche perchè è un criterio che non mi è mai appartenuto, anzi, forse dovrei persino imparare a darmi molto di più alla pazza gioia, che la zoccolaggine acuta a volte ripaga, se saputa dosare.
Io son sempre stata del motto pochi ma buoni, e devo dire che fin'ora ha funzionato alla grande, e non mi sono mai pentita di aver saputo aspettare quel poco in più prima di, o di aver passato l'età dell'adolescenza a farmi film porno prettamente mentali anzichè belli concreti, cosa che invece era giubiloso diletto di molte mie scafate compagne coetanee.
E buon per loro, direi!
Evviva chi impara ad avvantaggiarsi, no?
E però che devo dirti, a prescindere da come dove o quando si comincia, e quindi di conseguenza quante spunte si mettono alla lista, io ormai al punto che sono ho acquisito consapevolezza di me stessa come donna, sicurezza e giusta visione delle cose, e ormai che raggiungi quella, è il nirvana, e tutte le altre cose cadono al confronto capisci?
Esperienza, numeri, ecc ecc, ma chi se ne frega, quelle non contano, quelle si vanno accrescendo in ognuno di noi via facendo in modo naturale, c'è sempre tempo, e non mi hanno mai premuto.
A me preme la presa di coscienza, la serenità, la consapevolezza.
E' una specie di sorriso interno, io la vedo così, in modo molto biblico, direi.
Io sto bene con me stessa, al diavolo, so come girano le cose, e se parlo so di che parlo, che quando non sapevo me ne stavo zitta e tutt'al più osservavo ed imparavo.
Tutto sto bussolotto per dirti che quando mi riferisco al fatto che una donna se vuole una cosa SA come prendersela e se la vuole molto serenamente e coscientemente se la prende, intendevo semplicemente quello.
Non che deve darla a mezzo mondo gioendosene.
Semplicemente, donna determinata, che caccia le palle, si sputtana, si fa avanti, sa cosa fa e ottiene ciò che vuole, punto.
Donna che, tra parentesi, vorrei imparare anche io ad essere, dato che per troppo tempo ne son stata lontana; anche se devo dire che, quando ho provato, ho ottenuto.
Nel thread che era stato aperto sulle dinamiche uomo-donna intendevo proprio questo; che la cosa più difficile da raggiungere, anche in età avanzata, è questa, ovvero una sicurezza in se stesse che molto spesso si confonde con la vanità, il narcisismo o l'ostentazione, quando invece non c'entra proprio nulla.
Che ne ho viste a migliaia di donne che ad ancora a 50 non hanno un briciolo di sicurezza e ancora si complessano facendosi mille patemi d'animo sul peso, sul vestire, sul come porsi, su ciò che dire, and so on...
Che parlandoci mi sembra di avere a che fare con la stessa mentalità delle bimbominkia tarde che scrivevano sulla posta del cuore di _Cioè_ se si poteva restare incinta ingoiando (scusate il saporito OT:carneval:, ma come ci sono regazzine che fanno DAVVERO queste domande, ci sono molte donne che DAVVERO emotivamente sono immature come lo si è in età puberale, eh)-
E quindi donne, no, non datela via come se non fosse vostra; ma siate semplicemente padrone e consapevoli ognuna delle vostre scelte, sappiate che se volete POTETE avere voi il coltello dalla parte del manico e di che tinta, e sappiate soprattutto guardarvi con amore e rispetto anche nei momenti più duri, perchè è vero che valiamo, cacchio.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Eh mi sa che ti sbagli sì, e pure di grosso, Luna.
> Mai detta una cosa del genere, anche perchè è un criterio che non mi è mai appartenuto, anzi, forse dovrei persino imparare a darmi molto di più alla pazza gioia, che la zoccolaggine acuta a volte ripaga, se saputa dosare.
> Io son sempre stata del motto pochi ma buoni, e devo dire che fin'ora ha funzionato alla grande, e non mi sono mai pentita di aver saputo aspettare quel poco in più prima di, o di aver passato l'età dell'adolescenza a farmi film porno prettamente mentali anzichè belli concreti, cosa che invece era giubiloso diletto di molte mie scafate compagne coetanee.
> E buon per loro, direi!
> ...



ho frainteso ....


----------



## Alessandra (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono un uomo morigerato,non bevo e non fumo,solo la serenità mi da adrenalina...!:rotfl:




Oscu'....il naso ti e' cresciuto che mi ha bucato pure lo schermo!!!


(....ehm...spero sia il naso.....)


----------



## Eretteo (28 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Be ma non è la cosa più facile del mondo incontrare al primo angolo che giri una donna che.....


Proprio no,bisogna cercare.....le cose facili non mi piacciono.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Oscu'....il naso ti e' cresciuto che mi ha bucato pure lo schermo!!!
> 
> 
> (....ehm...spero sia il naso.....)


Cara alessandra,nella mia vita son stati troppi i tormenti,troppe le cicatrici,ho aggredito la vita e la vita ha aggredito me,una grande cosa il mare in burrasca,ma è bello anche navigare e lasciarsi trasportare dal un vento fresco e rassicurante in un mare calmo,senza nuvole nere all'orizzonte......ho 41 anni adesso basta.


----------



## Cla87 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Proprio no,bisogna cercare.....le cose facili non mi piacciono.



io cerco, ma per ora non trovo nulla....eppure abito in una città grande, ce ne sarà qualcuna....


----------



## Eretteo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> io cerco, ma per ora non trovo nulla....eppure abito in una città grande, ce ne sarà qualcuna....


Insisti,la fretta e' cattiva consigliera,mentre la calma e' virtu' dei forti.
E la pazienza quella dei ciulatori.


----------



## babsi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Insisti,la fretta e' cattiva consigliera,mentre la calma e' virtu' dei forti.
> E la pazienza quella dei ciulatori.



ihihihih
:carneval:


----------



## Alessandra (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara alessandra,nella mia vita son stati troppi i tormenti,troppe le cicatrici,ho aggredito la vita e la vita ha aggredito me,una grande cosa il mare in burrasca,ma è bello anche navigare e lasciarsi trasportare dal un vento fresco e rassicurante in un mare calmo,senza nuvole nere all'orizzonte......ho 41 anni adesso basta.



spero di poter dire anche io un giorno la stessa cosa...
mi sento sempre in mezzo alle onde...a volte ci faccio surf...altre volte mi danno il mal di mare...chiamiamolo metaforicamente cosi'...


----------



## Eretteo (28 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ihihihih
> :carneval:


E pure degli affaristi.
Tipo i pensionati che d'inverno setacciano le spiagge col metal detector.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara alessandra,nella mia vita son stati troppi i tormenti,troppe le cicatrici,ho aggredito la vita e la vita ha aggredito me,una grande cosa il mare in burrasca,ma è bello anche navigare e lasciarsi trasportare dal un vento fresco e rassicurante in un mare calmo,senza nuvole nere all'orizzonte......ho 41 anni adesso basta.


da come hai scritto pensavo dichiarassi 75 anni  animo !!!!:smile:


----------



## devastata (28 Febbraio 2013)

Pure io avevo pensato ad un ottantenne provato dalla vita!

Sei un ragazzino per il mondo di oggi.


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> da come hai scritto pensavo dichiarassi 75 anni  animo !!!!:smile:


Io mi sento più grande dell'età che ho,e spesso mi sento più piccolo....!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2013)

*Devastata*



devastata ha detto:


> Pure io avevo pensato ad un ottantenne provato dalla vita!
> 
> Sei un ragazzino per il mondo di oggi.


Sono un ragazzino provato dalla vita...!:singleeye:


----------



## babsi (1 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E pure degli affaristi.
> Tipo i pensionati che d'inverno setacciano le spiagge col metal detector.


Dici che alla fine qualcosa ci scagliano?
A me hanno sempre fatto un po' strano, ma se lo fanno, evidentemente è perchè ci guadagnano


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi sento più grande dell'età che ho,e spesso mi sento più piccolo....!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono un ragazzino provato dalla vita...!:singleeye:


avevo letto "privato" :rotfl:mi ero quasi preoccupata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Marzo 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> avevo letto "privato" :rotfl:mi ero quasi preoccupata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Per i miei primi 41 anni nonostante tutt,o posso solo che ritenermi una persona forunata,è quando penso alla mia fortuna,dedico un pensiero a quelle persone cresciute iniseme a me che non ci sono più, le porto comunque con me in ogno gesto di vita,nel bene o nel male.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per i miei primi 41 anni nonostante tutt,o posso solo che ritenermi una persona forunata,è quando penso alla mia fortuna,dedico un pensiero a quelle persone cresciute iniseme a me che non ci sono più, le porto comunque con me in ogno gesto di vita,nel bene o nel male.


Sul tasto persone che non ci sono più mi astengo, scusa ma ne ho passate veramente troppe prima di affrontare anche "en  passant" questo argomento, per ora preferisco soffermar i su,la leggerezza del dialogo, poi quando avrò preso la mano mi scioglierò un po' ... Forse... La mia ovviamente era una battuta spontanea perché avevo letto male


----------



## Eretteo (4 Marzo 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Dici che alla fine qualcosa ci scagliano?
> A me hanno sempre fatto un po' strano, ma se lo fanno, evidentemente è perchè ci guadagnano


Certa gente in spiaggia si perde di tutto...


----------



## Cla87 (5 Marzo 2013)

Ogni tanto riguardo le nostre foto insieme..... la nostalgia è davvero una brutta bestia! è il mio tallone d'achille, sono sempre stato nostalgico....di tutto. Non amo i cambiamenti.

Fra qualche settimana lei si laurea, il giorno preciso non lo so. Fino a 5 mesi fa credevo di dover impazzire per organizzarle una mega-festa di laurea. Adesso è tutto cambiato. Mi frulla per la testa l'idea di farle almeno un "in bocca al lupo". Tanto non lo farei mai, non ho il coraggio! Meglio che mi faccia i fatti miei!

Che deficiente che sono, che ragazzino! Dopo 5 mesi sono ancora qui a pensare a ste minchiate!
Scusate, scrivere qui mi calma i nervi.
Notte.

ps: forse dovrei cancellare definitivamente tutte le foto che ho di lei sul mio pc. Ci ho pensato spesso, non ne ho il coraggio...


----------



## tommy (5 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> ps: forse dovrei cancellare definitivamente tutte le foto che ho di lei sul mio pc. Ci ho pensato spesso, non ne ho il coraggio...


non farlo! devi metterle da parte.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> Ogni tanto riguardo le nostre foto insieme..... la nostalgia è davvero una brutta bestia! è il mio tallone d'achille, sono sempre stato nostalgico....di tutto. Non amo i cambiamenti.
> Male,e' ora di fare le pulizie di primavera.
> Fra qualche settimana lei si laurea, il giorno preciso non lo so. Fino a 5 mesi fa credevo di dover impazzire per organizzarle una mega-festa di laurea. Adesso è tutto cambiato. Mi frulla per la testa l'idea di farle almeno un "in bocca al lupo". Tanto non lo farei mai, non ho il coraggio! Meglio che mi faccia i fatti miei!
> Che te ne fotte?
> ...


E quando ti trovi la prossima ragazza cosa fai?
Le mostri le foto dell'ex sul pc?
Sveglia,butta via tutto......al massimo tieni quelle in cui non si vede la faccia ma solo il culo dopo che ne avevi fatto una scorpacciata,cosi' le scambi con un cinquantino truccato,o con altri generi di conforto.
Buona primavera!


----------



## devastata (5 Marzo 2013)

Se vi siete lasciati e male, cancella tutto e pensala il meno possibile.

Quando ti svegli e la pensi, obbligati a pensare ad altro.


----------



## Cla87 (5 Marzo 2013)

cancellato tutto! andiamo avanti....


----------



## devastata (5 Marzo 2013)

Dalla tua hai la giovane età e un mare di ragazze sole.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> cancellato tutto! andiamo avanti....


Finalmente una buona notizia.....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> cancellato tutto! andiamo avanti....


Ieri non sono riuscita a postare :bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::updue:


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> cancellato tutto! andiamo avanti....


Ti rinnovo l'esortazione a cercare pazientemente una maiala d'annata.
Poi mi dirai se era un buon consiglio.


----------



## Cla87 (6 Marzo 2013)

ogni giorno che passa sto meglio... ora sono ricominciate pure le lezioni all'uni ed è finito (per un pò) il periodo di esami! all'uni c'è un mare di figa . ogni tanto penso al mio passato, ma per fortuna, con tutto quello che ho da fare durante la giornata, il pensiero dura poco.

Sto pensando molto ai vostri consigli....sia a quelli pragmatici di Eretteo (che mi fanno morire dalle risate, e sono giusti), sia a quelli più filosofici di altri utenti.

Ho 25 anni, sono uno studente, socievole e spiritoso! Andrà tutto bene!


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> ogni giorno che passa sto meglio... ora sono ricominciate pure le lezioni all'uni ed è finito (per un pò) il periodo di esami! all'uni c'è un mare di figa XD. ogni tanto ci penso, ma per fortuna, con tutto quello che ho da fare durante la giornata, il pensiero dura poco.
> 
> Sto pensando molto ai vostri consigli....sia a quelli pragmatici di Eretteo (che mi fanno morire dalle risate, e sono giusti), sia a quelli più filosofici di altri utenti.
> 
> Ho 25 anni, sono uno studente, socievole e spiritoso! Andrà tutto bene!


Perchè non ti guardi in giro, all'università, visto l'abbondanza?

Strani voi giovani.


----------



## Cla87 (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè non ti guardi in giro, all'università, visto l'abbondanza?
> 
> Strani voi giovani.


le mie compagne di corso sono da escludere, le studentesse di medicina generalmente sono esaurite XD
nelle aule di studio è molto semplice fare conoscenza.

se devo essere sincero non voglio scegliere una a caso, non deve essere la prima che passa in convento! Voglio cogliere ogni occasione ma voglio anche aspettare di incontrare quella che veramente mi attrae non soltanto dal punto di vista fisico ma sopratutto psicologico.

Vorrei trovare qualcuna con qualche interesse in comune, io e la mia ex non ne avevamo nemmeno uno!
ah si, votavamo berlusconi tutti e due....fortuna che col passare degli anni ho cambiato del tutto opinione politica!


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> le mie compagne di corso sono da escludere, le studentesse di medicina generalmente sono esaurite XD
> nelle aule di studio è molto semplice fare conoscenza.
> 
> se devo essere sincero non voglio scegliere una a caso, non deve essere la prima che passa in convento! Voglio cogliere ogni occasione ma voglio anche aspettare di incontrare quella che veramente mi attrae non soltanto dal punto di vista fisico ma sopratutto psicologico.
> ...



Ti stavo già squalificando, meno male che hai aggiunto le ultime parole, ma come facevate a votarlo?

Boh, non lo capirò mai.

Ovvio che non puoi giudicare le ragazze solo per il fatto che studiano medicina, ce ne sono di ogni in ogni campo.

Tu comincia conoscendole, il resto può succedere.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

La scorsa estate, al mare, ho cenato con sette dottoresse in medicina, tutte giovani, geriatre e una dermatologa, ti assicuro che erano tutte molto simpatiche e aperte mentalmente.


----------



## Cla87 (6 Marzo 2013)

a 19 anni lo votai perchè non sapevo nulla di politica...chiesi consiglio a mio padre....
poi per mio interesse presi in mano un libro di educazione civica che studiai tutto. Inizia a sentire Tg, vedere ballarò ecc ecc e leggere giornali ogni tanto, pertanto cambiai opinione.

Lei lo votava per partito preso. Di estrema soddisfazione fu quando, con un gruppo di amici, uscì il discorso e lei iniziò ad incazzarsi con me di fronte a tutti dicendo che io votavo sinistra solo per moda.

iniziai, di fronte a tutti, a farle una serie di domande veloci tipo: quanti sono i senatori? ei deputati? chi è il presidente della repubblica? come funziona la legge elettorale? quali sono le più alte 4 cariche dello stato? ecc ecc

lei non rispose a nessuna domanda....arrossì e non disse più nulla!


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> le mie compagne di corso sono da escludere, le studentesse di medicina generalmente sono esaurite XD
> nelle aule di studio è molto semplice fare conoscenza.
> 
> se devo essere sincero non voglio scegliere una a caso, non deve essere la prima che passa in convento! Voglio cogliere ogni occasione ma voglio anche aspettare di incontrare quella che veramente mi attrae non soltanto dal punto di vista fisico ma sopratutto psicologico.
> ...


Ma stai scherzando?!?
Non vorrai mica diventare scimunito per cercare "quella giusta" adesso che ti hanno appena tolto i ceppi,no?
Prendine una appena appena passabile,marcala stretta e scopatela alla morte.
Essendo donna,dopo 2 giorni tutte in facolta' sapranno che sei il novello Mandingo,perche' la pubblicita' e' l'anima del commercio,fama crescit eundo e la curiosita' e' femmina.
E nessuna vorra' essere meno baldracca delle altre,tutte dovranno collaudare il tuo totem.
Ma come quel noioso e pedante senatore andava ripetendo alla noia che Cartagine doveva essere distrutta,io ti ripeto alla noia di espugnare una donna di 40/45 anni,se ne vedono in giro con dei fisici da fare invidia alle 20 enni.
Ma diversamente da queste,la fame di uccelli si fa piu' stringente,perche' all'orizzonte s'intravede il cedimento degli impalcati.
Non so se mi spiego...


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> a 19 anni lo votai perchè non sapevo nulla di politica...chiesi consiglio a mio padre....
> poi per mio interesse presi in mano un libro di educazione civica che studiai tutto. Inizia a sentire Tg, vedere ballarò ecc ecc e leggere giornali ogni tanto, pertanto cambiai opinione.
> 
> Lei lo votava per partito preso. Di estrema soddisfazione fu quando, con un gruppo di amici, uscì il discorso e lei iniziò ad incazzarsi con me di fronte a tutti dicendo che io votavo sinistra solo per moda.
> ...



Non ho alcun dubbio, una mia amica che votava Lui su consiglio del marito,

mi chiese pochi anni fa chi fosse Casini.

Sarebbe accettabile oggi visto che sta scomparendo............

No comment!


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> a 19 anni lo votai perchè non sapevo nulla di politica...chiesi consiglio a mio padre....
> poi per mio interesse presi in mano un libro di educazione civica che studiai tutto. Inizia a sentire Tg, vedere ballarò ecc ecc e leggere giornali ogni tanto, pertanto cambiai opinione.
> 
> Lei lo votava per partito preso. Di estrema soddisfazione fu quando, con un gruppo di amici, uscì il discorso e lei iniziò ad incazzarsi con me di fronte a tutti dicendo che io votavo sinistra solo per moda.
> ...


Puttanate!!
Lascia perdere la politica,tu devi pensare a fare una sana scorpacciata di FIGA!!!!!!!
Di politica t'interesserai quando avrai l'uccello spellato a forza di usarlo.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Puttanate!!
> Lascia perdere la politica,tu devi pensare a fare una sana scorpacciata di FIGA!!!!!!!
> Di politica t'interesserai quando avrai l'uccello spellato a forza di usarlo.



Smettila di traviare i giovani, hanno il tempo per fare entrambe le cose, seriamente.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Smettila di traviare i giovani, hanno il tempo per fare entrambe le cose, seriamente.


Di votare sinistra ha tempo anche quando sara' un vecchio rincoglionito,ora deve scopare.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando?!?
> Non vorrai mica diventare scimunito per cercare "quella giusta" adesso che ti hanno appena tolto i ceppi,no?
> Prendine una appena appena passabile,marcala stretta e scopatela alla morte.
> Essendo donna,dopo 2 giorni tutte in facolta' sapranno che sei il novello Mandingo,perche' la pubblicita' e' l'anima del commercio,fama crescit eundo e la curiosita' e' femmina.
> ...


Anche la tua idea delle donne è adeguata a quella degli uomini. Lavori nell'allevamento dei suini?:mexican:


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Di votare sinistra ha tempo anche quando sara' un vecchio rincoglionito,ora deve scopare.



Votiamo spesso, ma non tutte le sere.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la tua idea delle donne
> Non sia mai detto che faccio differenze fra sessi....
> è adeguata a quella degli uomini.
> ....o generalizzazioni.
> Lavori nell'allevamento dei suini?:mexican:


Purtroppo no,il maiale e' l'imperatore del regno animale.
Non per niente e' stata anche declamata l'Ode al porco.  :sonar:


----------



## Cla87 (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando?!?
> Non vorrai mica diventare scimunito per cercare "quella giusta" adesso che ti hanno appena tolto i ceppi,no?
> Prendine una appena appena passabile,marcala stretta e scopatela alla morte.
> Essendo donna,*dopo 2 giorni tutte in facolta' sapranno che sei il novello Mandingo,perche' la pubblicita' e' l'anima del commercio,fama crescit eundo e la curiosita' e' femmina.
> ...


Amo la tua filosofia di vita :smile:, vorrei tu fossi il mio migliore amico :smile:


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> Amo la tua filosofia di vita XD, vorrei tu fossi il mio migliore amico XD



:sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Votiamo spesso, ma non tutte le sere.


Pensate troppo al seggio elettorale e poco a ciulare,tant'e' che vi incazzate anche quando vincete le elezioni.  :rotfl:
Ma scopate,di grazia.
E ridete.
Ed ammanettate Bersani.
Non nel senso di buttarlo in galera,ci mancherebbe.
Ma a seguire il gesticolìo quando arringa la folla,mi viene il mal di mare.


----------



## Cla87 (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo passo ai fatti:

C'è qualcuna (30-55 anni) nel forum in vacatio penis che vuole uscire (leggi trombare) un baldo giovine 25enne, castano, occhi nocciola, fisico atletico. Non mi stanco mai! :smile:


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> Amo la tua filosofia di vita :smile:, vorrei tu fossi il mio migliore amico :smile:


La 45 enne burrosa e' un must,ti acchiappa e non ti molla piu'.
Provare per credere.


----------



## Spider (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la tua idea delle donne è adeguata a quella degli uomini. Lavori nell'allevamento dei suini?:mexican:



no, no.
ha solo preso lezioni assidue di misoginia.
hai visto che allievo?
le passate corna sono solo un pretesto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Votiamo spesso, ma non tutte le sere.


Grandiosa! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> :sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Pensate troppo al seggio elettorale e poco a ciulare,tant'e' che vi incazzate anche quando vincete le elezioni.  :rotfl:
> Ma scopate,di grazia.
> E ridete.
> Ed ammanettate Bersani.
> ...



Nonostante l'età e un marito bastardo, non mi lamento, per quello perdiamo anche quando vinciamo.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> Eretteo passo ai fatti:
> 
> C'è qualcuna (30-55 anni) nel forum in vacatio penis che vuole uscire (leggi trombare) un baldo giovine 25enne, castano, occhi nocciola, fisico atletico. Non mi stanco mai! :smile:



Guarda che qua han 55 anni per gamba,minimo!!
E se dici che hai votato Silvio,fai la fine degli amici di Ulisse al Circeo...  :rotfl:


----------



## Spider (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> Eretteo passo ai fatti:
> 
> C'è qualcuna (30-55 anni) nel forum in vacatio penis che vuole uscire (leggi trombare) un baldo giovine 25enne, castano, occhi nocciola, fisico atletico. Non mi stanco mai! :smile:


la mì nonnetta. 
ha letto l'annuncio.
combiniamo?


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Poco ma sicuro!

Meglio suora di clausura che bunga bunga.

30  per gamba please!


----------



## Cla87 (6 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> la mì nonnetta.
> ha letto l'annuncio.
> combiniamo?


nonnetta? magari solo un pò di coccole....poi mi faccio raccontare di quando andava a portare cibo e vivande ai partigiani


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> nonnetta? magari solo un pò di coccole....poi mi faccio raccontare di quando andava a portare cibo e vivande ai partigiani



O forse avrebbe molto da insegnarti, oltre alla storia dei Partigiani?


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Nonostante l'età e un marito bastardo, non mi lamento, per quello perdiamo anche quando vinciamo.


Per forza,fate affari con quello la' da decenni.
E' che in pubblico i vostri leader devono schifarlo.
Sai com'e',qualche fanfaluca bisogna pur raccontarla,agli elettori.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Per forza,fate affari con quello la' da decenni.
> E' che in pubblico i vostri leader devono schifarlo.
> Sai com'e',qualche fanfaluca bisogna pur raccontarla,agli elettori.



Fanno non fate.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> no, no.
> ha solo preso lezioni assidue di misoginia.
> hai visto che allievo?
> le passate corna sono solo un pretesto.


Hanno scosso il pero.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Fanno non fate.


Si,come no.....in ogni caso,cacciabubbole.
Non vado certo OT dall'argomento della discussione.
Ovverosia,GNOCCA.
Dall'antipasto al dessert.


----------



## Spider (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> nonnetta? magari solo un pò di coccole....poi mi faccio raccontare di quando andava a portare cibo e vivande ai partigiani


veramente portava pure la gnocca calda...
la mi' nonnetta!!!!


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> Eretteo passo ai fatti:
> 
> C'è qualcuna (30-55 anni) nel forum in vacatio penis che vuole uscire (leggi trombare) un baldo giovine 25enne, castano, occhi nocciola, fisico atletico.* Non mi stanco mai!* :smile:


dopo i 35 questa frase ti rende out in automatico tra noi tardone


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> le mie compagne di corso sono da escludere, le studentesse di medicina generalmente sono esaurite XD
> nelle aule di studio è molto semplice fare conoscenza.
> 
> se devo essere sincero non voglio scegliere una a caso, non deve essere la prima che passa in convento! Voglio cogliere ogni occasione ma voglio anche aspettare di incontrare quella che veramente mi attrae non soltanto dal punto di vista fisico ma sopratutto psicologico.
> ...


Per fortuna


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> a 19 anni lo votai perchè non sapevo nulla di politica...chiesi consiglio a mio padre....
> poi per mio interesse presi in mano un libro di educazione civica che studiai tutto. Inizia a sentire Tg, vedere ballarò ecc ecc e leggere giornali ogni tanto, pertanto cambiai opinione.
> 
> Lei lo votava per partito preso. Di estrema soddisfazione fu quando, con un gruppo di amici, uscì il discorso e lei iniziò ad incazzarsi con me di fronte a tutti dicendo che io votavo sinistra solo per moda.
> ...


Ti eri trovato un'analfabeta politica o jesus !!!! che culo che te la sei sbolognata di torno


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Puttanate!!
> Lascia perdere la politica,tu devi pensare a fare una sana scorpacciata di FIGA!!!!!!!
> Di politica t'interesserai quando avrai l'uccello spellato a forza di usarlo.


Certo che dai certi consigli :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Di votare sinistra ha tempo anche quando sara' un vecchio rincoglionito,ora deve scopare.


Scopare possibilmente a destra  ti rimarrà storto ma che ti frega


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Pensate troppo al seggio elettorale e poco a ciulare,tant'e' che vi incazzate anche quando vincete le elezioni.  :rotfl:
> Ma scopate,di grazia.
> E ridete.
> Ed ammanettate Bersani.
> ...


Tu non conosci proprio le donne di sinistra .... Fatti una vera cultura Ciccio


----------



## Spider (6 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scopare possibilmente a destra  ti rimarrà storto ma che ti frega


tanto le tasse non le paghi.
che ti frega.
quando hai finito raccogli il profilattico,
 non buttarlo per terra, quello.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu non conosci proprio le donne di sinistra .... Fatti una vera cultura Ciccio


Direi che il buon eretteo le teme come la peste bubbonica...
spece se escono dai centri sociali....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> tanto le tasse non le paghi.
> che ti frega.
> quando hai finito raccogli il profilattico,
> non buttarlo per terra, quello.


Alt le pago  ma tu leggi random? O sono i che non ti comprendo?


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Cos'hai contro i centri sociali?

Una delle mie figlie, splendida dentro e fuori, ogni tanto ci va a ballare con le amiche universitarie.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Direi che il buon eretteo le teme come la peste bubbonica...
> spece se escono dai centri sociali....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ecco vedi se  non  conosce che giudizi può  dare ???? Comunque fa beneeeeee son pericolosissime


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Cos'hai contro i centri sociali?
> 
> Una delle mie figlie, splendida dentro e fuori, ogni tanto ci va a ballare con le amiche universitarie.


Beh mica ci vive nei centri sociali no?
Eretteo, si vede, che ricorda bene certi posti, che anch'io conoscevo per esempio a Bologna
dove si trattava di spazi okkupati e auto gestiti, parola molto cara, autogestiti...

dove in pratica

non si faceva un cazzo tutto il giorno
e si pretendeva di passare gli esami
senza pagare le tasse
ma per il solo fatto di essere studenti diciamo intellettuali...no?

Ogni tanto capitava qualche casin...

e interveniva polizia....

ma poi erano fuori corso da decenni....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco vedi se  non  conosce che giudizi può  dare ???? Comunque fa beneeeeee son pericolosissime


Ma per esempio il forum è pregno ( altro termine in voga) 
di giudizi su cose che non si conoscono no?

Così abbiamo singles che insegnano vita matrimoniale

abbiamo persone senza figli che insegnano genitorialità ecc...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Capisci?

L'unico che parla di cose che conosce

è lothar!


----------



## Spider (6 Marzo 2013)

*L'unico che parla di cose che conosce

è lothar![/Q*UOTE]

già!!!
infatti non parla mai delle sue di corna!!!
non le conosce.
( ma noi non diciamo niente... per carità).


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per esempio il forum è pregno ( altro termine in voga)
> di giudizi su cose che non si conoscono no?
> 
> Così abbiamo singles che insegnano vita matrimoniale
> ...


Immaginavo fosse Lothar l'unico saggio  quindi mi dici che eretteo parla di ciò che non conosce... La accendo?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> *L'unico che parla di cose che conosce
> 
> è lothar![/Q*UOTE]
> 
> ...


Ma vuoi stare zitto eh?
Che se poi scopre che la mia mossa del giaguaro di introfularmi a cena a casa sua era per conoscere sua moglie...sono finito eh?

Ma secondo me...
quella che nessuno riuscirebbe mai a beccare è la sua di moglie...

Perchè capisci spider

non è una fagiana !


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Immaginavo fosse Lothar l'unico saggio  quindi mi dici che eretteo parla di ciò che non conosce... La accendo?


No aspetta Eretteo conosce...dunque vediamo chi è qua dentro che parla di cose che non conosce...dunque vediamo...dunque....vediamo...

Non posso fare nomi

poi mi rubinerebbero

poi...dunque non si sa mai....


Che so...

Daniele?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No aspetta Eretteo conosce...dunque vediamo chi è qua dentro che parla di cose che non conosce...dunque vediamo...dunque....vediamo...
> 
> Non posso fare nomi
> 
> ...


Daniele mi sembra al contrario che sia molto certo su ciò che esprime.... Ma che vuoi che siano 100 rubini in più 100 in meno!!!!! .... Anche sta fissa coi rubini e smeraldi .... Nemmeno fossero punti all'ipermercato ..... Va buo' fatemi andare a lavorare buongiornoooo


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dopo i 35 questa frase ti rende out in automatico tra noi tardone


ma parla per te!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dopo i 35 questa frase ti rende out in automatico tra noi tardone


Ma io parlavo di donne calde....


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che dai certi consigli :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lo faccio per la sua salute mentale.
E quelli che raddrizzano l'uccellino a  discorrere di politica,sarebbero da spellare vivi ed impalare.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scopare possibilmente a destra  ti rimarrà storto ma che ti frega


Deve scopare e basta,cioe' guardare avanti come un cavallo da corsa.
Se uno sta li' a guardare a destra e a sinistra,vuol dire che non ha altro da fare.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu non conosci proprio le donne di sinistra .... Fatti una vera cultura Ciccio


Spiacente,ma mi tocca contraddirti.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Direi che il buon eretteo le teme come la peste bubbonica...
> Non potresti essere piu' lontano dalla realta',caro Conte.
> 
> spece se escono dai centri sociali....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Niente di meglio che infiltrarsi,per conoscere le truppe assedianti.  :sonar:


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Cos'hai contro i centri sociali?
> Io niente,ti fanno pure entrare gratis facendo la tessera annuale da pochi euro.
> Una delle mie figlie, splendida dentro e fuori, ogni tanto ci va a ballare con le amiche universitarie.


E poi le comuniste sono calde,altroche'.
Qualcuna un po' snob,ma non stiamo a sottilizzare.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco vedi *se  non  conosce* che giudizi può  dare ????


Questo lo dici tu...


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Immaginavo fosse Lothar l'unico saggio  quindi mi dici che eretteo parla di ciò che non conosce... La accendo?


Se ti migliora la giornata,si.
Ma io piuttosto darei un rosso ad Eretteo.
Ormai sono in astinenza.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> tanto le tasse non le paghi.
> che ti frega.
> quando hai finito raccogli il profilattico,
> non buttarlo per terra, quello.


E' proprio vero,squassi il frutteto e casca la cròda.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Daniele mi sembra al contrario che sia molto certo su ciò che esprime.... Ma che vuoi che siano 100 rubini in più 100 in meno!!!!! .... Anche sta fissa coi rubini e smeraldi .... Nemmeno fossero punti all'ipermercato ..... Va buo' fatemi andare a lavorare buongiornoooo


Ma si vince eh?
CHe ti credi?

Ma dai non è una fissa
è un giochino divertente

una giostrina del Kindergaarten eh?

E l'ha detto Admin che questo è kindergaarten

e allora ci si adegua no?

Si parala poco di tradimento
ma tanto di pipì popò culetto tettina

capisci?


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E poi le comuniste sono calde,altroche'.
> Qualcuna un po' snob,ma non stiamo a sottilizzare.



Questo l'ho sempre pensato, sicuramente meno interessate al concreto, e, oggi, devo dire purtroppo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E poi le comuniste sono calde,altroche'.
> Qualcuna un po' snob,ma non stiamo a sottilizzare.


oddiomadonnasignùr torna a nevicare.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Spiacente,ma mi tocca contraddirti.


Allora hai incontrato quelle sbagliate... :mrgreen::mrgreen: Sfogato eeehh:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Lo faccio per la sua salute mentale.
> E quelli che raddrizzano l'uccellino a  discorrere di politica,sarebbero da spellare vivi ed impalare.


Addirittura chissà i pali in giro vicini a casa tua :cincin2:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se ti migliora la giornata,si.
> Ma io piuttosto darei un rosso ad Eretteo.
> Ormai sono in astinenza.


Io non sono i punti colorati :mrgreen: l'ho specificato il primo giorno quando son ed tratta qui... Replico direttamente :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si vince eh?
> CHe ti credi?
> 
> Ma dai non è una fissa
> ...


Ma io mi diverto lo stesso... Non sono molto propensa all'adeguarsi in generale ...quando approvo lo scrivo idem se non approvo, in fondo   è come se accendessi le lucetta rossa o verde solo che lo esprimo in "chiaro" :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma io mi diverto lo stesso... Non sono molto propensa all'adeguarsi in generale ...quando approvo lo scrivo idem se non approvo, in fondo   è come se accendessi le lucetta rossa o verde solo che lo esprimo in "chiaro" :mrgreen:


Mi hai dato un idea geniale che proporrò al sommo.
Dunque per alimentare il suo giocattolino, sarebbe figo così.
Che chi decide di mostrare quando è loggato o meno, possa avere lucetta verde
se la sua ultima attività moderativa è stata approvare
e rossa se è stata disapprovare....

che figata....

ora gliela propongo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non sono i punti colorati :mrgreen: l'ho specificato il primo giorno quando son ed tratta qui... Replico direttamente :mrgreen:


Ma un rosso fa allegria e mi colora la casella.
Solo verde dopo un po' annoia...




Fiammetta ha detto:


> Addirittura chissà i pali in giro vicini a casa tua :cincin2:


Mi tocca deluderti.
Non mi chiamo Vlad,e non ho residenze in Transilvania.
Peccato....



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora hai incontrato quelle sbagliate... :mrgreen::mrgreen: Sfogato eeehh:mrgreen:


Ma no,mi riferivo al fatto che m'hai chiamato Ciccio.
Son sempre stato atletico.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddiomadonnasignùr torna a nevicare.


Spero proprio di no.
Per quest'anno abbiamo dato.....



devastata ha detto:


> Questo l'ho sempre pensato, *sicuramente meno interessate al concreto*, e, oggi, devo dire purtroppo.


Non contarci troppo.....ho detto che sono calde,mica sprovvedute...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi hai dato un idea geniale che proporrò al sommo.
> Dunque per alimentare il suo giocattolino, sarebbe figo così.
> Che chi decide di mostrare quando è loggato o meno, possa avere lucetta verde
> se la sua ultima attività moderativa è stata approvare
> ...


Sempre più complicato .... È come stare alle urne do continuo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sempre più complicato .... È come stare alle urne do continuo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ehm...ma capisci....
Penso che l'imperatore ami sti giocattoli no?
Poi raccogli statistiche .....percentuali...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma credimi

Sta cosa di rubini e smeraldi ha esonerato lui da fare lo sceriffo del forum no?

Prima era non kindergaarten ma aula di scuola elementare no=

Ogni tre per due sentivi.....

Maestraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa pierino mi ha messo un dito nell'occhio

devi bannarlo....


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddiomadonnasignùr torna a nevicare.



no Sbri...ma che dici scusa?sono 11 gradi ora...sai che amico stato al Corno..ed e'sfacelo..neve sta sparendo...no piovera'e basta..non gufare..


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Sbri...ma che dici scusa?sono 11 gradi ora...sai che amico stato al Corno..ed e'sfacelo..neve sta sparendo...no piovera'e basta..non gufare..


stai calmo Lotharone... era una battuta


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma un rosso fa allegria e mi colora la casella.
> Solo verde dopo un po' annoia...
> 
> 
> ...


 ciao atletico :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...ma capisci....
> Penso che l'imperatore ami sti giocattoli no?
> Poi raccogli statistiche .....percentuali...ecc..ecc..ecc...
> 
> ...


*
*No daiiiii stai scherzandoooooo non posso crederci


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/B]No daiiiii stai scherzandoooooo non posso crederci



oh ma chi si vede ..buona sera Regina..come va???.....


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oh ma chi si vede ..buona sera Regina..come va???.....


Ehhhh si giusto Reine sono :mrgreen: ....bene, grazie ( a parte un sacco di rotture di zinei al lavoro) te come  va?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehhhh si giusto Reine sono :mrgreen: ....bene, grazie ( a parte un sacco di rotture di zinei al lavoro) te come  va?



bene a parte...crisi nera..gente senza un € in tasca...fabbriche che chiudono...e 'quei pezzi di m...a Roma che a 15 gg dalle elezioni nn si mettono d'accordo.....ciliegina...ieri altra cilecca...quello che cerco io..merce troppo rara.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bene a parte...crisi nera..gente senza un € in tasca...fabbriche che chiudono...e 'quei pezzi di m...a Roma che a 15 gg dalle elezioni nn si mettono d'accordo.....ciliegina...ieri altra cilecca...quello che cerco io..merce troppo rara.


Guarda lavoro nel ramo finanza e con ciò credo di averti detto tanto ... Diciamo che ora come ora il lavoro  MI sovrasta :mrgreen: ma visto che c'è gente che lo perde il lavoro direi che posso ritenermi  fortunatissima (per ora) :mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Puttanate!!
> Lascia perdere la politica,tu devi pensare a fare una sana scorpacciata di FIGA!!!!!!!
> Di politica t'interesserai quando avrai l'uccello spellato a forza di usarlo.



ahahahahahahahah

a volte mi sembri me che do consigli ai miei amici maschi indecisi....
:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/B]No daiiiii stai scherzandoooooo non posso crederci


Siiii e pensa che quache pierino ha chiesto pure alla moglie di scrivere all'admin per poter rimettere piede qui dentro,e ci devi credere...!


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Ma*



oscuro ha detto:


> Siiii e pensa che quache pierino ha chiesto pure alla moglie di scrivere all'admin per poter rimettere piede qui dentro,e ci devi credere...!


A leggere certa gente spesso mi rendo contono che girano con 4 chiappe,due in faccia e due in basso...!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siiii e pensa che quache pierino ha chiesto pure alla moglie di scrivere all'admin per poter rimettere piede qui dentro,e ci devi credere...!


Io posso crederci ma non comprendo il perché  nel senso che ignoro i fatti. inoltre non è nel mio DNA riuscire a comprendere certe necessità ...  Forse perché ritengo certi luoghi come questo più uno svago ...simpatico, intelligente e talvolta interessante ma niente di più  dici che sbaglio??? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io posso crederci ma non comprendo il perché  nel senso che ignoro i fatti. inoltre non è nel mio DNA riuscire a comprendere certe necessità ... Forse perché ritengo certi luoghi come questo più uno svago ...simpatico, intelligente e talvolta interessante ma niente di più  dici che sbaglio??? :mrgreen:


Dico che hai perfettamente ragione,però, è troppo divertente notare come si pongono certi personaggi con i nuovi arrivati,come se non avessero un passato.Il perchè è semplice:era stato bannato e per poter rientrare ha convinto la moglie a scrivere una discorso strappalacrime all'admin.Io ho un solo dubbio a riguardo:se sia più anormale lui,o anormale la moglie che si è pure prestata.Forse sono anormali entrambi!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dico che hai perfettamente ragione,però, è troppo divertente notare come si pongono certi personaggi con i nuovi arrivati,come se non avessero un passato.Il perchè è semplice:era stato bannato e per poter rientrare ha convinto la moglie a scrivere una discorso strappalacrime all'admin.Io ho un solo dubbio a riguardo:se sia più anormale lui,o anormale la moglie che si è pure prestata.Forse sono anormali entrambi!


Si vede che la moglie lo ama molto...  E riteneva che per lui fosse importante continuare ad interagire qui ... Ricordati il mondo è bello perché è vario  meglio che la monotonia, giusto?


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciao atletico :mrgreen:


Buonasera.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah
> 
> a volte mi sembri me che do consigli ai miei amici maschi indecisi....
> :carneval:


Finalmente una donna di carattere...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Buonasera.


Rispondi prontamente così ehhh ? :mrgreen: buonasera


----------



## babsi (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Finalmente una donna di carattere...


Anche troppo!
E' che ci sono uomini che sono anche troppo svegli e altri che lo sono fin troppo poco...della serie che se io fossi in loro...avrei agito da un pezzo con tante mie amiche e invece molti si imparanoiano, si bloccano, riflettono...non tutti ragionano col ca!
poveri!
però meglio così!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/B]No daiiiii stai scherzandoooooo non posso crederci


Si il sistema di approvazioni e disapprovazioni fu creato per evitare la necessità di un moderatore o di uno staff
in pratica così il forum è autogestito no?

Perchè se un post riceve parecchie disapprovazioni in quanto sgradevole a più utenti sparisce.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rispondi prontamente così ehhh ? :mrgreen: buonasera


Ero collegato....


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Anche troppo!
> E' che ci sono uomini che sono anche troppo svegli e altri che lo sono fin troppo poco...della serie che se io fossi in loro...avrei agito da un pezzo con tante mie amiche e invece molti si imparanoiano, si bloccano, riflettono...non tutti ragionano col ca!
> poveri!
> però meglio così!



Se fossero tutti squali (o tutti leprotti),che gusto ci sarebbe?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ero collegato....


Il tuo avatar non  ispira alcuna fiducia in capacità atletiche e pronte reazioni ... Ed invece ....


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il tuo avatar non  ispira alcuna fiducia in capacità atletiche e pronte reazioni ... Ed invece ....


In realta' l'ho scelto per la frase sconveniente che pronuncia il vecchietto.....dopo che a furor di popolo ho dovuto cambiare il mio avatar originario,che era intollerabile per gli animi piu' sensibili...  :sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> In realta' l'ho scelto per la frase sconveniente che pronuncia il vecchietto.....dopo che a furor di popolo ho dovuto cambiare il mio avatar originario,che era intollerabile per gli animi piu' sensibili...  :sonar:


1) con iPad non riesco a leggere la frase se ingrandisco mi risulta sfocata ... Che recita? 2) il tuo recedente avatar era......?


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> 1) con iPad non riesco a leggere la frase se ingrandisco mi risulta sfocata ... Che recita?
> Han gia' tentato di estorcermi questa confessione sotto tortura....
> 2) il tuo recedente avatar era......?


Gesu' con un fisico da culturista,cosi' grosso che forzando con braccia e pettorali aveva spezzato la croce....  :sonar:


----------



## babsi (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> 1) con iPad non riesco a leggere la frase se ingrandisco mi risulta sfocata ... Che recita? 2) il tuo recedente avatar era......?



ehhhh sì arrivi tardi.
eretteo non si sbottona su questi grandi segreti.
è come scoprire il sacro graal.
:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Gesu' con un fisico da culturista,cosi' grosso che forzando con braccia e pettorali aveva spezzato la croce....  :sonar:


Figo!!!! Ma sul serio o mi stai raccontando una strullata? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ehhhh sì arrivi tardi.
> eretteo non si sbottona su questi grandi segreti.
> è come scoprire il sacro graal.
> :carneval:


Diciamo che e' una frasetta sconveniente,che e' conveniente non svelare.  :sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ehhhh sì arrivi tardi.
> eretteo non si sbottona su questi grandi segreti.
> è come scoprire il sacro graal.
> :carneval:


Ah h è uno dei misteri del forum ... Ora si che mi incuriosisco :mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Figo!!!! Ma sul serio o mi stai raccontando una strullata? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Me l'han fatto cavare dopo un mesetto,mi sono iscritto nel pieno dell'inverno ma poi stava arrivando Pasqua,e allora per quieto vivere...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Me l'han fatto cavare dopo un mesetto,mi sono iscritto nel pieno dell'inverno ma poi stava arrivando Pasqua,e allora per quieto vivere...


Capisco ma in fondo un Cristo che spacca la Croce poteva esser letto anche come un simbolo di forza spirituale in senso metaforico ....la fede se c'è non si dovrebbe nutrire di simbolismi ma di sentimenti ... Buongiorno e buona giornata alle donne ( anche se di questi tempi le donne hanno poco da festeggiare vista l'imperante piaga del femminicidio)


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capisco ma in fondo un Cristo che spacca la Croce poteva esser letto anche come un simbolo di forza spirituale in senso metaforico ....la fede se c'è non si dovrebbe nutrire di simbolismi ma di sentimenti ...
> Se lo ritrovo lo riposto,poi adesso e' anche il periodo giusto.
> Buongiorno e buona giornata alle donne ( anche se di questi tempi le donne hanno poco da festeggiare vista l'imperante piaga del femminicidio)


Buondì.


----------



## Cla87 (17 Aprile 2013)

ciao a tutti 

rispolvero questo mio vecchio post per darvi qualche piccolo aggiornamento e chiedere i vostri preziosi consigli.

Col passare del tempo la penso sempre meno, anzi devo dire che oramai la penso poco e niente. La mia vita va a gonfie vele da tutti i punti di vista, eccetto quello sentimentale. Ora come ora riesco a vedere al mio fianco una ragazza diversa dalla mia ex (e per me questo è già un grosso traguardo), eppure non mi sento pronto ad affrontare una relazione sentimentale. Molti di voi mi hanno consigliato di trovarmi una 40enne in vacatio penis e di marcarla stretta.... in questo periodo mi sono limitato ad uscire con diverse ragazze, ma niente da fare. Non trovo, per ora, nessuna che mi affascini davvero (e non intendo dal punto di vista fisico, ma psicologico). In ogni caso non è questo quello che mi preoccupa, una donna prima o poi arriverà...

ciò che mi preoccupa lo riporto di seguito:

La mia ex si è fatta risentire. Mi ha mandato un messaggio pieno di pathos, pesantissimo, col quale mi invitava alla discussione della sua tesi di laurea (che palle!). In questi casi mi comporto in maniera diplomatica, ed effettivamente mi limito a risponderle dicendo che non mi sembrava il caso ch'io andassi alla sua laurea. Speravo la cosa si concludesse, invece, proprio la settimana scorsa, mi invia un altro messaggio col quale mi prega di restituirle dei libri che mi aveva prestato (libri di materie inutili....non credo le servano davvero). La liquido in fretta dicendole che mi sarei fatto vivo io.

Io non ho nessuna intenzione di vederla, non ho nessuna voglia di vedere il suo falsissimo sorriso e di ritrovarmi di fronte l'ultima persona al mondo che vorrei vedere. allo stesso tempo non vorrei fare la parte del vigliacco... non vorrei darle modo di pensare che la "odio". Io non la odio, è solo che non voglio vederla. Rivederla sarebbe per me rivivere nel passato. Pur essendo ormai invulnerabile alla sua persona, ho paura che rivederla mi faccia un qualche strano effetto. non so se mi spiego. che faccio? le do i libri di persona oppure glieli faccio avere per vie traverse?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Aprile 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> 
> rispolvero questo mio vecchio post per darvi qualche piccolo aggiornamento e chiedere i vostri preziosi consigli.
> 
> ...


Manda i libri  per corriere :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Manda i libri  per corriere :mrgreen:


Funziona!!!


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Manda i libri  per corriere :mrgreen:


Funziona!!!


----------



## erab (17 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Manda i libri  per corriere :mrgreen:


.... ma mi raccomando, pagamento in contrassegno  :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2013)

erab ha detto:


> .... ma mi raccomando, pagamento in contrassegno  :mrgreen:


E già che ci sei non farti rimborsare solo delle spese di spedzione, ma devi pensare all'involucro, al tempo perso (30 €/ora sono accettabili) e varie ed eventuali


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Manda i libri per corriere :mrgreen:


quoto.


----------



## Alessandra (17 Aprile 2013)

La tua ex...prima la scusa della laurea...poi la scusa dei libri....
Non fai la figura del vigliacco a non volerla vedere.
Quindi ti consiglio di spedirglieli.
Un bel pacchetto e via!


Anche io con il mio ex avevo fatto cosi'! gli ho rimandato per posta tutto quello che aveva lasciato a casa mia....
Fu...liberatorio!


----------



## Cla87 (20 Aprile 2013)

non mi va di spendere soldi... glieli farò avere da qualche amico in comune oppure glieli lascio in facoltà.... un modo lo trovo! cmq grazie mille per i consigli, siete fantastici!

ma Eretteo dov'è???? aspettavo una sua sentenza


----------



## devastata (20 Aprile 2013)

Chiedi ad una compagna di università, sceglila molto bella, di accompagnarti da lei per  portarle solo i libri. 2 minuti basteranno.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Aprile 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> 
> rispolvero questo mio vecchio post per darvi qualche piccolo aggiornamento e chiedere i vostri preziosi consigli.
> ..................................Non trovo, per ora, nessuna che mi affascini davvero (e non intendo dal punto di vista fisico, ma psicologico). In ogni caso non è questo quello che mi preoccupa, una donna prima o poi arriverà...
> ...


Ma quale odio?
La cosa peggiore per la baldracca e' la tua indifferenza a vita.
Non vale nemmeno i 9,10 euro del pacco.
Lascia tutta la sua merda a qualche conoscente comune,che pensera' a dargliela.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma quale odio?
> La cosa peggiore per la baldracca e' la tua indifferenza a vita.
> Non vale nemmeno i 9,10 euro del pacco.
> Lascia tutta la sua merda a qualche conoscente comune,che pensera' a dargliela.



Baldracca però no dai!


----------



## Eretteo (20 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Baldracca però no dai!


Ma si invece,perche' sminuirne i talenti?


----------



## Cla87 (28 Aprile 2013)

ahahahah baldracca per lei sarebbe un complimento e non lo dico per fare del maschilismo:

le piacerebbe tanto avere migliaia di ragazzi ma in realtà si attacca al primo che passa per paura di restare sola! che fessa! potrebbe avere qualsiasi uomo e invece si accontenta. contenta lei....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> ahahahah baldracca per lei sarebbe un complimento e non lo dico per fare del maschilismo:
> 
> le piacerebbe tanto avere migliaia di ragazzi ma in realtà si attacca al primo che passa per paura di restare sola! che fessa! potrebbe avere qualsiasi uomo e invece si accontenta. contenta lei....


Eh ma chi si accontenta....gode...


----------



## Cla87 (2 Maggio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Chiedi ad una compagna di università, sceglila molto bella, di accompagnarti da lei per  portarle solo i libri. 2 minuti basteranno.


così si capisce che è fatto apposta...


----------



## Cla87 (2 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma chi si accontenta....gode...


in amore, accontentarsi alla lunga logora di più della continua ricerca...


----------



## oceansize (2 Maggio 2013)

sei stato forte fino adesso, continua, proteggiti 
dalli ad un amico comune o lasciali davanti alla porta di casa se passi di lì, capirà e ti lascerà in pace.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> in amore, accontentarsi alla lunga logora di più della continua ricerca...


Nah a conti fatti...
Accontentarmi è stato propizio!

Ma la vera leva è stato guardare sempre e solo 
a quello che io posso offrire

e mai 
a guardare a quello che gli altri devono avere perchè io possa star con loro...

Altrimenti fidati
Avrei un: Ah io non starei mai con una donna che...

Apposito per ciascuna donna!

La condizione primaria dell'uomo
è avere la consapevolezza di non essere un dio.

GLi dei puniscono severamente
l'hubris di chi si crede come loro.


----------

